# mal n+1...und mal n-1



## Burba (11. März 2015)

Ich versuch mich jetzt auch mal an nem Fred, da heute endlich der erste Teil meiner Winterprojekte zu Hause steht. 

*No.1:
*
Als ich mir im Herbst das Humuhumu zugelegt und etwas umgerüstet habe, lagen ein Paar 2,0er Reifen rum. Da ich grad keine Lust mehr auf schmale Reifen hatte, zog ich die bei meinem Leitwolf No.1 auf und rüstete es so zum 29er auf . Fuhr sich super.




aber (wie hoffentlich zu erkennen)...


 

es wurde ein wenig eng.
Also fragte ich bei Weeldan nach, ob er da mal tätig werden könne. Begeistert war er ja nicht, weil Frickelarbeit und Befürchtungen wegen Materialstärke und so. 
War alles nicht dramatisch...


 

 

 

So weit so gut. Aber als ich das Bike zum Frickeln brachte, kamen wir in's Schwatzen...
Und irgendwie kamen wir über Berlin, BFS, Schindelhauer zu Zahnriemen. Das führte dann dazu:


 

Morgen komm ich hoffentlich zu weiteren Fotos, also: Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Ich werd die Pedale probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2015)

Vandammt!!!! Cool...


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Ich sach ja immer, Profil wird überschätzt. Ich mach's mal ohne .


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

So, nun mal das ganze Bike


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Noch n paar Details







Und da ist auch die Rahmenöffnung


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Die oben gezeigten Pedale waren für die Titankurbel gedacht, passen hier optisch nicht. Die Stronglight kam an's Rad, da der Lochkreis für die Riemenscheibe passte. Mal sehen, ob ich nochmal tausche oder die Titankurbel für nen anderes Projekt liegen lass.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2015)

Das ist ja wie Sex ohne Vorspiel. 

Geil, aber zu schnell vorbei. 

Ich schätze mal 7,3 kg? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Rommos (12. März 2015)

Absolut genial - das mit Thread muss definitiv geübt werden das ging ja viiieeelll zuuuuu schnell 

So ein Hammerprojekt hat viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Zuwendung verdient 

Viel Spaß, hoffe ich seh es mal in natura 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Nee is klar, laaaangsam anfüttern.... Wenn ich sowas nochmal mach
Aber keine Angst, da gibt es noch ne Fortsetzung, da war ja nur No.1


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie Sex ohne Vorspiel.
> 
> Geil, aber zu schnell vorbei.
> 
> ...


Ähh, mit Gewichten hab ich es nicht so, aber ich werd im Laden mal wiegen. Ich tippe eher auf 9 kg, Danny baut eher stabil .


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2015)

Ich giere auch nicht unbedingt Leichtbau hinterher, aber es sieht schon sehr leicht aus. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich giere auch nicht unbedingt Leichtbau hinterher, aber es sieht schon sehr leicht aus.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Ich sach immer, muss leicht jenuch sein...
Und das ist es.

Aber jetzt schon mal ein wenig Fortsetzung:
Zu 

 

 

 

 

 No.2


----------



## Rommos (12. März 2015)

Da geht's ja gewaltig vorwärts  Wahnsinn - mich würde mal eine Komplettansicht des Fuhrparks interessieren 

Wäre vielleicht mal einen Thread wert - Bikefuhrpark - Galerie


----------



## Erbse73 (12. März 2015)

Is No.2 etwa dein Titan Honzo? 
Wahnsinn wie viel Titan der Mann im Fuhrpark hat.
Is wohl auch ne Geldanlage...Titan und Skinwallreifen..finde ich sehr geil.

Würde gerne mal ne Tour mit Dir und deinen Rädern drehen, wo müsste ich da hinfahren?

Titan-Burba-Bikegaragen-Treff mit Kaffeetour...spinn ein wenig rum, sorry.


----------



## Burba (12. März 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da geht's ja gewaltig vorwärts  Wahnsinn - mich würde mal eine Komplettansicht des Fuhrparks interessieren
> 
> Wäre vielleicht mal einen Thread wert - Bikefuhrpark - Galerie


Wenn ich die Geschichte hier durch hab, versuch mal so'n Gruppenbild .



Erbse73 schrieb:


> Is No.2 etwa dein Titan Honzo?
> Wahnsinn wie viel Titan der Mann im Fuhrpark hat.
> Is wohl auch ne Geldanlage...Titan und Skinwallreifen..finde ich sehr geil.
> 
> ...


Ja, da geht es um's Honzo Ti. Ein wesentliches Teil fehlt noch, deswegen erstmal nur Details .

Und das ist ja kein schlechter Gedanke, ein kleines Treffen wär nicht schlecht. Ich lebe in Magdeburg. Ist für dich nicht so um die Ecke. Aber man könnt ja das etwas ausbauen, ein Wochenende, ne schöne Gegend und ein paar Leute, die dort ganz entspannt ein paar gemeinsame Kilometer radeln. Ich denk, das sollte machbar sein, oder?


----------



## Erbse73 (12. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Und das ist ja kein schlechter Gedanke, ein kleines Treffen wär nicht schlecht. Ich lebe in Magdeburg. Ist für dich nicht so um die Ecke. Aber man könnt ja das etwas ausbauen, ein Wochenende, ne schöne Gegend und ein paar Leute, die dort ganz entspannt ein paar gemeinsame Kilometer radeln. Ich denk, das sollte machbar sein, oder?




Ein wirklich guter Vorschlag...mal was anderes für die Augen...ja, wenn dann ein entspanntes Wochenende.
Radeln und später Grillen am See o.ä. mit der kompletten Familie ..evtl. Juni/Juli?

Bin dabei und dafür---


----------



## Burba (13. März 2015)

Dann steigen wir doch einfach in die Planung ein .
In der Zeit hätt ich nur das letzte Juniwochenende zur Verfügung, ansonsten August. Und als Gegend werf ich mal den Hainich in den Ring. Da gibt es zwar keinen Grillsee, aber nen riesigen Buchenwald. Hier sind erste Infos: http://www.nationalpark-hainich.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR (13. März 2015)

Grüsse aus Bamberg!!


----------



## Burba (13. März 2015)

AMR schrieb:


> Grüsse aus Bamberg!!


Grüße nach Bamberg (das Radl hätt aber n schöneres Foto verdient ). Wo hast du die Titangabel gelassen?


----------



## AMR (13. März 2015)

Ja fotos ist nicht so mein Ding. Die titangabel liegt im Keller verpackt.


----------



## Rommos (13. März 2015)

AMR schrieb:


> Grüsse aus Bamberg!!



Kann ich nur unterstreichen - bessere, zumindest grössere und mehr Bilder


----------



## AMR (13. März 2015)




----------



## Rommos (14. März 2015)

AMR schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368859 Anhang anzeigen 368860 Anhang anzeigen 368861 Anhang anzeigen 368862



Wunderschön


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. März 2015)

Schönes Titanprojekt, Burba!
Werde ich weiter beobachten. Würde gerne wieder die Titankurbel am Bike sehen.


Burba schrieb:


> Ich werd die Pedale probieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 368476


Was für Titanpedale sind das?


----------



## Burba (15. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Schönes Titanprojekt, Burba!
> Werde ich weiter beobachten. Würde gerne wieder die Titankurbel am Bike sehen.
> 
> Was für Titanpedale sind das?


Danke. Für die Titankurbel brauch ich nen anderen Spider, kommt eventuell noch. Die Pedale sind auch von Leitwolf, hat er gelegentlich auch noch leichtere bei Ebay im Verkauf.


----------



## Burba (15. März 2015)

PS: Da bin ich etwas unschlüssig, welche Kurbel am Ende dranbleibt. Die Stronglight sieht auch gut aus und passt farblich ziemlich gut zur schwarzen Riemenscheibe und dem Zahnriemen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke. Für die Titankurbel brauch ich nen anderen Spider, kommt eventuell noch. Die Pedale sind auch von Leitwolf, hat er gelegentlich auch noch leichtere bei Ebay im Verkauf.


Die noch leichtere Version habe ich gerade auf Ebay endeckt. Heftig!
Aber deine Version wird mir reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. März 2015)

Die Pulsion...jesses...da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.

Spannendes Projekt.


----------



## Burba (18. März 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Pulsion...jesses...da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.
> 
> Spannendes Projekt.


Hast du die gefahren?


----------



## Burba (18. März 2015)

Ach, mal ne kleine Zwischenmeldung: Bin mit No.1 erste Touren gefahren. Die Kiste läuft, es ist die pure Wonne . Nur mein Trainingszustand lässt zu wünschen übrig . Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Burba (19. März 2015)

Das letzte Teil für No.2 ist da


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Das letzte Teil für No.2 ist da
> Anhang anzeigen 370838


Das sieht ja schonmal gut aus. Dann kann die schöne Titankurbel wieder montiert werden. Ich mag eigentlich beide Materialien, doch im Moment favorisiere ich Titan.....
Beim Aufbau meines neuen Bikes werden auch ein paar Titanteile von Vigmos verwendet. Die Teile sehen einfach zeitlos aus.


----------



## Burba (19. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schonmal gut aus. Dann kann die schöne Titankurbel wieder montiert werden. Ich mag eigentlich beide Materialien, doch im Moment favorisiere ich Titan.....


Jaaa, also dis ist erstmal für No.2. Für No.1 muss erst bestellt und gefertigt werden, dann wird wieder umgerüstet . Carbon ist auch geil, Titan passt aber besser.


----------



## Burba (20. März 2015)

Gestern war wie Weihnachten, zu dem Spider gab's noch lauter schöne Dinge...

der wandert noch an No.1


 



die sind für No.3


----------



## Burba (20. März 2015)

Gestern Abend No.2 fertig, die ersten Meter gefahren (mit ) heute Mittag auf der Tour zum knipsen vom Bus gestreift . 
Nix mit Fotos, erstmal Schäden feststellen und beseitigen. Zum Glück nicht viel passiert , paar Prellungen, lauf jetzt wie n 95jähriger Fußkranker.


----------



## ArSt (20. März 2015)

Hab' gerade eben erst diesen Thread vom Seven-Eleven zugesteckt bekommen: Wieder mal sehr schöne Sachen zum Ansehen! 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (20. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## Rommos (20. März 2015)

Boah - voller Supergau  gute Besserung


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. März 2015)

Gute Besserung!
Und ich hoffe die *Nr. 2 *ist noch OK.


----------



## Erbse73 (21. März 2015)

So einen Titan-Typen kriegste selbst mit dem Bus nicht klein

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Burba (22. März 2015)

Danke!
Ich war war selbst überrascht, das die Schäden sich in Grenzen halten, immerhin hab ich es zusammen mit dem Rad über ein paar dieser typischen Fußgängerwegbegrenzungspoller hinweg geschafft. Nach erster Inaugenscheinnahme sind Rahmen und Gabel i.O., mein Mileba-Carbonsattel hat nur ein zerrissenes Polster (einen Tune-Sattel hätt ich wahrscheinlich mit nem Kehrblech einsammeln müssen ) und den Lenker muss ich noch genauer überprüfen. Sonst Kleinkram.
Die BFS hab ich mir aber nicht entgehen lassen. Also hat da jemand einen alten Sack gesehen, der seltsam umherhumpelte und bei jeder Treppenstufe fast geheult hat, dann war ich das .


----------



## nadine09 (23. März 2015)

Hey,  vielen Dank nochmal für die Probefahrt!  Jetzt hat der Wahn in Titan auch ein Gesicht .  Sehr sehr schicke Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. März 2015)

gern wieder, auch mit No.2 und 3, wenn sie mal fertig sind


----------



## Burba (25. März 2015)

Heut mal wieder in der Geschenkekiste gewühlt...

der soll noch No.1 verschönern


 

die sind für No.3


----------



## Burba (26. März 2015)

Heut an No.3 gewerkelt...


----------



## Rommos (27. März 2015)

@Burba - schon Hammer  , aber diese Wurzelspeichung  da werde ich kein Freund, da haut es mir regelmäßig den Schalter raus 
Der Rest sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Burba (27. März 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> @Burba - schon Hammer  , aber diese Wurzelspeichung  da werde ich kein Freund, da haut es mir regelmäßig den Schalter raus
> Der Rest sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus
> 
> Gruß
> Roman



Ja, an der Wurzelspeichung scheiden sich die Geister. Ich liebe es, hätte sie aber bei diesem Rad auch nicht machen lassen. Da ich zur Kostendämpfung die Teile aus dem Unit verwende, war sie halt schon vorhanden .


----------



## ArSt (27. März 2015)

Hast Du da einen Lenker aus Holz? Sauber in Titan gefasst.  Zeig den Prügel doch bitte mal ganz.
Der Reifen gefällt mir, was ist das für einer? Sieht nach normalen Alltagsradreifen aus, so was hatten wir vor 40 Jahren auf unseren Felgen.
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## Burba (27. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hast Du da einen Lenker aus Holz? Sauber in Titan gefasst.  Zeig den Prügel doch bitte mal ganz.
> Der Reifen gefällt mir, was ist das für einer? Sieht nach normalen Alltagsradreifen aus, so was hatten wir vor 40 Jahren auf unseren Felgen.
> Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


Hi Armin, ja das ist ein Holzlenker. Den hab ich mir mal für mein Schindelhauer bauen lassen. Jetzt ist er etwas überarbeitet. Die Reifen sind Panasonic Pasela TG in 35 mm Breite. Hatte ich vorher auf meiner No.1, laufen super. 
Wenn das Radl fertig ist gibt es natürlich ordentliche Fotos . Kann aber noch etwas dauern, eine perfekte "Kettenlinie" für den Zahnriemen hinzukriegen, ist scheinbar nicht so einfach .


----------



## ArSt (27. März 2015)

Hey Burba, Danke für die Infos!
Den Pasela brauche ich mal in 26" und weiß, an meinen 28-Zöllern ist mir der, auch als Faltreifen, zu schwer. 
Übrigens finde ich bei Panasonic nur meine Lumix, aber keinen Pasela.


----------



## Burba (27. März 2015)




----------



## Rommos (27. März 2015)

Hi
du hast doch Centertrack, oder? Der ist ja relativ gutmütig, aber soll natürlich schön und ruhig laufen....
Das wird schon  Und das "Tretgefühl" ist allemal die Mühe wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (27. März 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi
> du hast doch Centertrack, oder? Der ist ja relativ gutmütig, aber soll natürlich schön und ruhig laufen....
> Das wird schon  Und das "Tretgefühl" ist allemal die Mühe wert


Das "relativ" ist relativ . Bis jetzt knurrt er laut und teilt damit mit, dass die Linie nicht stimmt. Nun haben weder die Jungs in Laden meines Vertrauens noch ich irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Montage. Also probieren, probieren, probieren...
Wenn es gar nicht wird, frag ich halt bei Weeldan nach, der hat mir ja auch dieNo.1 mit CDX nachgerüstet. 
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall die Mühe wert .


----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

No.2 ist jetzt fertig. Angefangen hab ich mit dem Radl vor etwa einem Jahr so:


 

Es war als Ersatz für mein geklautes Kona Honzo gedacht:




Da ich aber feststellen musste, dass ich so kaum nutze, kamen im Herbst Starrgabel und anderer Lenker:




Das Farbkonzpt gefiel mir noch nicht. Die orangen Teile hatten alle unterschiedliche Farbtöne, ich hatte keine farbige Sattelklemme usw. Auch sollte ein besserer Laufradsatz mit breiten Felgen her. Also kam Hope in's Spiel, die eine breite Palette an Elox-Teilen anbieten. Ich entschied mich für Rot, hatte ich noch nicht.






Auf Bremsscheiben mit rotem Spider hab ich aber doch verzichtet, das wär mir dann zu viel geworden. Auch konnt ich so die Lightweight-Scheiben verbauen. Die schwarzen Spider ergänzen sich gut mit dem schwarzen 30er n/w Kettenblatt und dem schwarzen 40er Ritzel hinten (find ich). Ich hab die Schaltung von 29x11/36 auf 30x11/40 umgerüstet und noch eine Titankurbel verbaut.







"Dank" des Unfalls mussten Lenker und Sattel ausgetauscht werden, was aber nach den ersten Metern kein Nachteil zu sein scheint (obwohl der andere Lenker noch ne ganz andere Klasse war in Bezug auf Komfort und Lenkverhalten). Der Carbonsattel wird neu bezogen und kommt vielleicht wieder drauf. Dank eines verbogenen Bremshebels komm ich nun dazu, meine Kooka-Hebel zu nutzen. Ich bin überrascht, wie gut die sich fahren, da sind meine Paul-Hebel nix dagegen.




Die 2,4er Maxxis sind auf den W 35 Syntace ziemlich fett. Damit dürfte der Gedanke an 29+ erst mal erledigt sein .


----------



## ArSt (28. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Dank eines verbogenen Bremshebels komm ich nun dazu, meine Kooka-Hebel zu nutzen. Ich bin überrascht, wie gut die sich fahren, da sind meine Paul-Hebel nix dagegen.


Das wird dem Seven-Eleven runter gehen wie Butter! 


Burba schrieb:


> ... Damit dürfte der Gedanke an 29+ erst mal erledigt sein .


Die Segmentgabel sieht schon krass aus.  Da wäre aber schon noch gut Platz für 29+. 
Wieder mal ein schönes Bike!
Liebe Grüße, Armin.


----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Das wird dem Seven-Eleven runter gehen wie Butter!
> 
> Die Segmentgabel sieht schon krass aus.  Da wäre aber schon noch gut Platz für 29+.
> Wieder mal ein schönes Bike!
> Liebe Grüße, Armin.


Danke 
Genau wegen des reichlich vorhandenen Platzes hatt ich die Idee auch und les jetzt fleißig im 29+ Fred mit. Aber da müsst ich 
1. auf die schönen Skinwall verzichten und 
2. wär das für meine Zwecke echt overdressed.


----------



## ArSt (28. März 2015)

Klar, wenn Du Dich eh schon mit viel schmäleren Mänteln übst. 
Die Ardent sehen aber schon wirklich toll aus!
Wobei, Skinwall gibt's auch noch in breiter:


----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du Dich eh schon mit viel schmäleren Mänteln übst.
> Die Ardent sehen aber schon wirklich toll aus!
> Wobei, Skinwall gibt's auch noch in breiter:



Mein lieber Schwan, das Teil ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## gpzmandel (28. März 2015)

Also Burba da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen  passt doch ganz gut mit den roten Teilen. Sind die roten Flatpedale von Hope? Wie fahren die sich?
Und man sieht Du bist wohl eher ein Genuss-Biker. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch dazu, und man nimmt seine Umgebung ganz anderes war.


----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Also Burba da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen  passt doch ganz gut mit den roten Teilen. Sind die roten Flatpedale von Hope? Wie fahren die sich?
> Und man sieht Du bist wohl eher ein Genuss-Biker. Ich tendiere mittlerweile auch dazu, und man nimmt seine Umgebung ganz anderes war.


Ja, die Flats sind auch von Hope. Sind schön groß und dank der Reliefstruktur brauch ich keine Pins. Mal sehen, wie sie sich auf Dauer machen.
Genuss-Biker trifft es ganz gut . Ich fahr gern auch mal längere Touren, aber wichtig ist der Weg, nicht die Zeit.


----------



## gpzmandel (28. März 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Also Burba da kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen  passt doch ganz gut mit den roten Teilen. Sind die roten Flatpedale von Hope? Wie fahren die sich?





Burba schrieb:


> No.2 ist jetzt fertig. Angefangen hab ich mit dem Radl vor etwa einem Jahr so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie lang ist die Kettenstrebe bei dem Bike? Scheint sich wohl sehr agil bzw wendig zu fahren. Mir kommt das Rad kompakt auf dem Bildern rüber. Du bist es ja schon in den Dolomiten gefahren Geislergruppe, da war ich 2014 mit meiner Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Kettenstrebe bei dem Bike? Scheint sich wohl sehr agil bzw wendig zu fahren. Mir kommt das Rad kompakt auf dem Bildern rüber. Du bist es ja schon in den Dolomiten gefahren Geislergruppe, da war ich 2014 mit meiner Familie


Durch die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden ist die Kettenstrebe ca. 430- 460 mm. Das Bike ist tatsächlich sehr kompakt, ich mag es kurz und entspannt. Ich find das Fahren auf einer Streckbank ätzend.
Die Ecke da in Südtirol ist schön. Ich war da aber mehr wandern als biken (wegen der Dame meines Herzens ).


----------



## nadine09 (28. März 2015)

Hach..... Schmacht.... Einfach nur schön.  Und vielen Dank für die Inspiration.  Ich werde dein Konzept ähnlich von Nr. 2, in Stahl, mit Rohloff und Riemen umsetzen ... So mein in dieser Woche geborener Plan.


----------



## Burba (28. März 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Hach..... Schmacht.... Einfach nur schön.  Und vielen Dank für die Inspiration.  Ich werde dein Konzept ähnlich von Nr. 2, in Stahl, mit Rohloff und Riemen umsetzen ... So mein in dieser Woche geborener Plan.


Ich bin schon gespannt. Du wirst es sicher im Laden vorstellen .


----------



## nadine09 (29. März 2015)

Da wird dann wohl öfter eine kleine Feierabend Schicht eingelegt.  Prost


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Da wird dann wohl öfter eine kleine Feierabend Schicht eingelegt.  Prost


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

An No.3 wird es erst nach Ostern weitergehen...erstmal was einfallen lassen, wie man die Riemenlinie genau messen kann. Die Umherprobiererei nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (29. März 2015)

Kann man sich hier nicht mit Spacern an der Kurbel weiterhelfen? 
Zuerst die Kettenlinie der Hinterachse ausmessen, dann diese an der Kurbel anpassen?
http://de.gatescarbondrive.com/tech/resources


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Kann man sich hier nicht mit Spacern an der Kurbel weiterhelfen?
> Zuerst die Kettenlinie der Hinterachse ausmessen, dann diese an der Kurbel anpassen?
> http://de.gatescarbondrive.com/tech/resources


so ähnlich werden wir es auch machen, erstmal ohne Riemen einbauen, dann *exakt* die Abweichug messen und dann spacern. Wenn man sowas ein paar Mal gemacht hat, ist es wahrscheinlich einfach, aber beim ersten Mal....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> "Dank" des Unfalls mussten Lenker und Sattel ausgetauscht werden, was aber nach den ersten Metern kein Nachteil zu sein scheint (obwohl der andere Lenker noch ne ganz andere Klasse war in Bezug auf Komfort und Lenkverhalten). Der Carbonsattel wird neu bezogen und kommt vielleicht wieder drauf. Dank eines verbogenen Bremshebels komm ich nun dazu, meine Kooka-Hebel zu nutzen. Ich bin überrascht, wie gut die sich fahren, da sind meine Paul-Hebel nix dagegen.


Du weißt das deine Kooka Hebel für Cantis sind?
Wusste nicht das mechanische Scheibenbremse damit funktinieren. Habe gedacht, das man da die V-Brake Version benötigt.
Die Kooka Hebel habe ich auch hier. Funktionieren schon ganz gut. Aber man muss mit dem Bolzen der den Hebel hält aufpassen : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kooka-racha-bolzen.696801/ .


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Du weißt das deine Kooka Hebel für Cantis sind?
> Wusste nicht das mechanische Scheibenbremse damit funktinieren. Habe gedacht, das man da die V-Brake Version benötigt.
> Die Kooka Hebel habe ich auch hier. Funktionieren schon ganz gut. Aber man muss mit dem Bolzen der den Hebel hält aufpassen : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kooka-racha-bolzen.696801/ .


Ja, ist mir bekannt, vielleicht fühlen die sich deshalb so gut an. Ich vermute jetzt mal einfach, dass die für Cantis aufzubringenden Hebelkräfte größer sein müssen (um ne Bremswirkung zu erzeugen) und daher...
Danke für den Tip , diese Schräubchen hab ich auch schon misstrauisch beäugt. Da trügt mich mein Gefühl also nicht, dass die eine Schwachstelle sein könnten.


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

@Burba 
Was für eine Gabel hast Du denn in Deinem No.2? Ich überlege mein Raijin auf Starrgabel umzustellen...


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> @Burba
> Was für eine Gabel hast Du denn in Deinem No.2? Ich überlege mein Raijin auf Starrgabel umzustellen...


Hab ich mir auch von Leitwolf bauen lassen. Guckst du hier: http://www.vigmos.de/produktkategorie/titangabeln/ , da sind ein paar Gabeln aufgeführt. Du kannst aber auch Kontakt aufnehmen und dir ne Gabel nach deinen Voratellungen bauen lassen .


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip , diese Schräubchen hab ich auch schon misstrauisch beäugt. Da trügt mich mein Gefühl also nicht, dass die eine Schwachstelle sein könnten.


Sobald ich näheres vom verbesserten Prototypen höre , kann ich dir ja Bescheid geben. Dauert leider etwas. Dafür wird der neue Bolzen einteilig.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:



Wie wäre es mit ein paar schöneren Kurbelkappen?


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Sobald ich näheres vom verbesserten Prototypen höre , kann ich dir ja Bescheid geben. Dauert leider etwas. Dafür wird der neue Bolzen einteilig.


Ich würd mich freuen


----------



## chriiss (29. März 2015)

.


----------



## Raze (29. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es mit ein paar schöneren Kurbelkappen?




Was sind denn Kurbelkappen? Hast Du ein Gewicht für die Kurbeln mit Stern?

Danke und gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. März 2015)

Raze schrieb:


> Was sind denn Kurbelkappen? Hast Du ein Gewicht für die Kurbeln mit Stern?
> 
> Danke und gute Fahrt



Kurbelkappen sind das hier:




Wegen dem Gewicht der Kurbel musst du den User "Burba" fragen.


----------



## Raze (29. März 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Kurbelkappen sind das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich dachte schon, das hier ist gemeint: Kurbelschutzkappen


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Raze schrieb:


> Was sind denn Kurbelkappen? Hast Du ein Gewicht für die Kurbeln mit Stern?
> 
> Danke und gute Fahrt


Ich vergess immer, das Zeug vorm Einbau mal zu wiegen....
hab aber noch ein paar Kurbeln da, die auf ihren Spider warten, also Gewicht Kurbel ohne Stern 366 g .


----------



## ArSt (29. März 2015)

Bisschen schwer, aber sicher haltbarer wie die alten CQP-Titan:


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Ja, sind sehr solide, Danny baut eher auf Sicherheit .


----------



## Raze (29. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich vergess immer, das Zeug vorm Einbau mal zu wiegen....
> hab aber noch ein paar Kurbeln da, die auf ihren Spider warten, also Gewicht Kurbel ohne Stern 366 g .



Danke! Wie verwindungssteif sind die Kurbeln? Die fahrbare Version der Kurbeln von ArSt waren in Verbindung mit meinem LITESPEED so weich, dass sie Kontakt im Wiegetritt mit den Kettenstreben hatten.


----------



## Burba (29. März 2015)

Raze schrieb:


> Danke! Wie verwindungssteif sind die Kurbeln? Die fahrbare Version der Kurbeln von ArSt waren in Verbindung mit meinem LITESPEED so weich, dass sie Kontakt im Wiegetritt mit den Kettenstreben hatten.


Die Dinger sind bocksteif, nix mit Verwindung. Ich denk, der ovale Querschnitt von ca 33 x 14 mm sorgt zuverlässig für Ruhe .


----------



## ArSt (29. März 2015)

Hey Raze, die obigen Kurbeln *sind* fahrbar! Die gehen sogar heute noch:





Aber schon klar, Du meintest diese: 





Waren auch bei mir am Litespeed nicht der Renner. Am Schlumpfgetriebe aber 1A!


----------



## Burba (31. März 2015)

Mal was o.T.
Gruß aus Erfurt


 

Nicht, dass jemand denkt, das ist irgendwo jwd, der Kleine stand da mitten im Stadtzentrum, ein paar Meter von der Krämerbrücke entfernt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (31. März 2015)

Fischreiher sind anscheinend nicht mehr so scheue Vögel....
bei uns in Dortmund-Hörde (Balkonterrasse) kommen regelmäßig ein Eichhörnchen, der Eichelhäher, der Dompfaff zu besuch.
Ein Bussard ist auch öfters zu beobachten....Fuchs und Marder sind ja schon normal...


----------



## chaos_inc (7. April 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Mal was o.T.
> Gruß aus Erfurt
> Anhang anzeigen 374001
> 
> Nicht, dass jemand denkt, das ist irgendwo jwd, der Kleine stand da mitten im Stadtzentrum, ein paar Meter von der Krämerbrücke entfernt .



Na sowas. Ja, der Bursche ist bekannt. Hat mir mein alter Herr damals auch nicht geglaubt, dass der Reiher hier einfach mitten im "Dorf" im Bach steht.

Wegen Deiner Riemenlinie: Prüf mal, ob Deine Hinterradachse im rechten Winkel zum Riemen steht.


----------



## Burba (7. April 2015)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Wegen Deiner Riemenlinie: Prüf mal, ob Deine Hinterradachse im rechten Winkel zum Riemen steht.



Mach ich .


----------



## cd-surfer (7. April 2015)

Sehr schönes Bild aus der Heimat.
Die Fischreiher stehen Gera-abwärts zu Massen im Wasser,sind echt viele geworden in den letzten Jahren. Spricht für unser Flüßchen!
Bist du Erfurter?


----------



## Burba (7. April 2015)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild aus der Heimat.
> Die Fischreiher stehen Gera-abwärts zu Massen im Wasser,sind echt viele geworden in den letzten Jahren. Spricht für unser Flüßchen!
> Bist du Erfurter?


Nee, bin gewesener Berliner, gewordener Magdeburger und gebürtiger Gothaer , war nach längerer Zeit mal wieder für drei Tage in Erfurt. Immer wieder schöne Stadt, konnte diesmal sogar die Gloriosa läuten hören.


----------



## cd-surfer (7. April 2015)

Zu oft bimmelt die ja nicht mehr - Rissgefahr!
Magdeburg ist auch schön,wir wahren zweimal dort und fanden die architektonische Stilvielfalt toll.
Wenn du mal wieder hier bist und Lust auf radeln hast,sag Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. April 2015)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Zu oft bimmelt die ja nicht mehr - Rissgefahr!
> Magdeburg ist auch schön,wir wahren zweimal dort und fanden die architektonische Stilvielfalt toll.
> Wenn du mal wieder hier bist und Lust auf radeln hast,sag Bescheid.


gern


----------



## chaos_inc (7. April 2015)

Yupp, dann sagt Bescheid!


----------



## Burba (8. April 2015)

Jut, ich verabschiede mich hier für ne Weile. 
No.3 bleibt erst mal unvollendet. No.2 nehm ich mit, werd einige Wochen im Allgäu sein. Wenn ich da nen Internetzugang find, meld ich mich sicher im Fred: 
*Galerie: Mit dem 29er unterwegs*

Viele Grüße
Burba


----------



## nadine09 (8. April 2015)

Na dann mal viel Spaß!  Bis bald!


----------



## Burba (11. April 2015)

Doch mal nen Gruß aus dem Westallgäu. No.2 ist hier in seinem Element .




Wie ich schon im anderen Fred recht begeistert anmerken musste; die Schaltung mit 30 x 11/40 passt super und die BB 7 + Jagwire-Hüllen + (und das ganz besonders!) die *Kooka-Hebel* bremsen unglaublich gut.


----------



## ArSt (11. April 2015)

Ist aber auch ein schönes Bike!
Liebe Grüße aus Garmisch, Armin


----------



## Burba (11. April 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein schönes Bike!
> Liebe Grüße aus Garmisch, Armin


Danke 
Liebe Grüße zurück!
Jens


----------



## ArSt (11. April 2015)

Ich war heute auch wieder auf dem Bike, auf dem Weg zur Enningalm:






Viel weiter bin ich allerdings auch nicht rauf gekommen, hab' meine Sommerreifen schon montiert. 
Und den Fingerabdruck im Objektiv habe ich erst zuhause bemerkt. 
Es grüßt noch mal der Armin!


----------



## Burba (14. April 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch wieder auf dem Bike, auf dem Weg zur Enningalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, muss auch immer mal Linse putzen 
Tolle Gegend hier. Höhere Regionen sind aber doch weiter weg. Werd am Wochenende mal zum Bodensee fahren.







Das Bike klettert hervorragend.


----------



## ArSt (14. April 2015)

Wetter soll ja noch schön bleiben, Ausflüge könnten sich also durchaus rentieren! 
Ich muss Dir von der Arbeit aus zusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. April 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja noch schön bleiben, Ausflüge könnten sich also durchaus rentieren!
> Ich muss Dir von der Arbeit aus zusehen.


Ich leide mit dir...


----------



## Burba (15. April 2015)

Grüße aus dem Schnee 




Die ersten Hummeln sind fleißig





In der Ferne der Bodensee


----------



## ArSt (15. April 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Schnee


Aha, der Leidende hat extra einen Nordhang gesucht, damit noch Schnee gezeigt werden kann. 
Steht das Rad da von alleine in der Pampe?


----------



## Burba (15. April 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Aha, der Leidende hat extra einen Nordhang gesucht, damit noch Schnee gezeigt werden kann.
> Steht das Rad da von alleine in der Pampe?



Ja.


----------



## Burba (20. April 2015)

Nachtrag vom WE, Tour nach Lindau.

Da liegt es




auf dem Weg







da isser ja (der Bodensee)




Lindau Hafen







Grüße aus Scheidegg


----------



## nadine09 (25. April 2015)

Hast du's gut


----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. April 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Nachtrag vom WE, Tour nach Lindau.
> 
> Da liegt es
> 
> ...


Am Bodensee in Lindau war ich auch mal vor Jahren. Habe allerdings in Lochau Urlaub gemacht. Bist du schon den Pfänder hoch gefahren?


----------



## Burba (25. April 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Am Bodensee in Lindau war ich auch mal vor Jahren. Habe allerdings in Lochau Urlaub gemacht. Bist du schon den Pfänder hoch gefahren?


Ja, von Scheidegg aus war ich auf dem Pfänder (nicht so viele Höhenmeter ). Nach der Lindenau-Tour hatt ich keine Lust mehr und bin mit der Seilbahn von Bregenz hoch.




Ach so, war die Tage wieder unterwegs, dabei ne Klettertour an ner steilen Wand,




ein schöner Kammweg,




ein etwas näherer Blick auf die Alpen (in Sulzberg),




und entlang eines Baches.




Ich sende einen Blumengruß an alle, die hier mal reinschauen! (soll wohl ein Himmelsschlüsselchen sein)




 Burba


----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2015)

So, Scheidgg ist Geschichte. Zum Abschluss noch ein Sonnenuntergang über dem Bodensee .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. Mai 2015)

Einfach eine schöne Gegend - waren da auch schon mehrmals - aber immer ohne Bikes .... beim nächsten Mal definitiv mit


----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Einfach eine schöne Gegend - waren da auch schon mehrmals - aber immer ohne Bikes .... beim nächsten Mal definitiv mit


Klare Empfehlung


----------



## ArSt (23. Mai 2015)

Bei uns ist es doch auch nicht schlecht. Zumindest wenn's nicht dauernd regnet.


----------



## Rommos (23. Mai 2015)

Natürlich Armin - gibt noch viel zu entdecken für mich


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Mai 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Du weißt das deine Kooka Hebel für Cantis sind?
> Wusste nicht das mechanische Scheibenbremse damit funktinieren. Habe gedacht, das man da die V-Brake Version benötigt.
> Die Kooka Hebel habe ich auch hier. Funktionieren schon ganz gut. Aber man muss mit dem Bolzen der den Hebel hält aufpassen : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kooka-racha-bolzen.696801/ .


Da muss ich mich selbst zitieren:
Die verbesserten Bolzen für die Kooka Bremshebel sind fertig!
Siehe hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-re...ontrol-tech-syncros-ferrules-bullseye.721048/


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich selbst zitieren:
> Die verbesserten Bolzen für die Kooka Bremshebel sind fertig!
> Siehe hier :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-re...ontrol-tech-syncros-ferrules-bullseye.721048/


Hab mir welche besorgt, liegen jetzt in Reserve. Danke für den Tip .

Aber jetzt mal was Neues. No.3 ist fahrfertig. Nacharbeiten wird es noch geben.











Läuft super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (6. Juni 2015)

Hui, natürlich wieder ein sehr schönes Rad!  Allerdings schon eine optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Geometrie. 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier: 




P.S.: Hast Du die Verschlußschraube der Aest Pedale entfärbt um sie dann in gold eloxieren zu lassen? Meine ist schwarz mit Aest-Aufdruck:




In goldfarben würde sie mir aber auch besser gefallen.
LG, Armin


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2015)

Jo, der Rahmen sollte schon ein wenig anders sein. Vor allem aber einen kurzen Radstand erzeugen (sind 950 mm). Dein Vergleich ist aber n bisschen böse .
Die Pedale sind auch von Leitwolf, da waren die goldfarbenen Schrauben dran. Da sie an das Bike nicht passen, hab ich sie vorhin gegen ein paar Verschlüsse getauscht, die ich von Nukeproof übrig habe.


----------



## ArSt (6. Juni 2015)

Ach drum sehen die Pedale so schön schwarz aus: Der Leitwolf bastelt ja immer gerne an diesen Pedalen herum. 
Falls Du die güldenen Schräublis nicht mehr brauchen solltest: PM


Burba schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich ist aber n bisschen böse.


Jupp, ist er! Wenn 950mm noch zu lang ist, wäre das die letzte Evolutionstufe für die No.3, dann halt mit zwei Centertracks.


----------



## Rommos (6. Juni 2015)

Sehr genial  würde ich auch gleich nehmen 

schade, dass der Bogen im Sitzrohr scheints nicht ganz parallel zum Hinterrad läuft...


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sehr genial  würde ich auch gleich nehmen
> 
> schade, dass der Bogen im Sitzrohr scheints nicht ganz parallel zum Hinterrad läuft...


Ja, das ist schade. Ich hab aber noch keinen Rahmen damit gesehen, wo das perfekt ist. Überfordert wohl die Fertigungsmöglichkeiten. Den ersten Radius kriegt man gut hin, beim zweiten versaut man den ersten.


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich sollte No.3 auch vorn ne 140er Scheibe kriegen. Da kamen sich aber Bremse und Speichen in's Gehege. Also 160er Scheibe und Adapter besorgen...
Nun ist es fast fertig. Hab mir noch ne Sattelstütze von Alien-Carbon gegönnt (hat ne interessante Sattelklemmung), es kommt noch n grüner Schraubwürger.


----------



## ArSt (23. Juni 2015)

Schönes Rad! 
Hätte da eine 140er-Scheibe vorne überhaupt gereicht?
Die gleiche Stütze habe ich auch seit 1999! Dass zwei M3er-Schrauben alles knarzfrei halten können, möchte man fast nicht glauben:




27,2x290mm


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Hätte da eine 140er-Scheibe vorne überhaupt gereicht?
> Die gleiche Stütze habe ich auch seit 1999! Dass zwei M3er-Schrauben alles knarzfrei halten können, möchte man fast nicht glauben:
> 
> ...


Danke .
Ich denke schon, dass sie gereicht hätte, das Rad ist ja nicht für harte Bergabtouren gedacht. Und sie hätte immer viel mehr gebracht als die ollen Sportbremsen, die ich am Schindelhauer hatte.
Schön, dass du n Foto von der Sattelstütze hast . Diese Klemm-Schraub-Geschichte ist zwar fummelig zu montieren, ist dann aber gut einzustellen und bombenfest. Da hat mal einer ne schöne Idee gehabt und gezeigt, dass man mit relativ geringem Kraftaufwand (durch die dünnen Schrauben) ne tolle Befestigung hinkriegt .


----------



## ArSt (23. Juni 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Da hat mal einer ne schöne Idee gehabt und gezeigt, dass man mit relativ geringem Kraftaufwand (durch die dünnen Schrauben) ne tolle Befestigung hinkriegt .


Habe ich damals, als ich diese Stütze zum ersten Mal in der Hand hatte, auch gedacht. 
Da kann ich mir als Konstrukteur echt ein Beispiel daran nehmen.
Bei den neueren Stützen hat USE übrigens auf eine einzelne M4-Schraube umgestellt.


----------



## Rommos (23. Juni 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte No.3 auch vorn ne 140er Scheibe kriegen. Da kamen sich aber Bremse und Speichen in's Gehege. Also 160er Scheibe und Adapter besorgen...
> Nun ist es fast fertig. Hab mir noch ne Sattelstütze von Alien-Carbon gegönnt (hat ne interessante Sattelklemmung), es kommt noch n grüner Schraubwürger.


Titanstütze und ein Cambium-Sattel kämen auch gut -.aber auch so sehr cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Titanstütze und ein Cambium-Sattel kämen auch gut -.aber auch so sehr cool


War ne Überlegung, aber da ich hier schwarze Teile von meinem Unit eingesetzt hab (Kurbel, Felgen) und mit schwarzen Scheibenbremsspidern und Pedalen weiter gemacht hab, sollte auch die Sattelstütze schwarz werden. Und den Swallow Titan hab ich extra hierfür im Bikemarkt erstanden. Ich komm damit super klar, hab an No.2 den C 17 wieder gegen nen Swallow ausgetauscht.


----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> War ne Überlegung, aber da ich hier schwarze Teile von meinem Unit eingesetzt hab (Kurbel, Felgen) und mit schwarzen Scheibenbremsspidern und Pedalen weiter gemacht hab, sollte auch die Sattelstütze schwarz werden. Und den Swallow Titan hab ich extra hierfür im Bikemarkt erstanden. Ich komm damit super klar, hab an No.2 den C 17 wieder gegen nen Swallow ausgetauscht.


Kenn das, bin auch so gestrickt.... hatte das mit dem Sattel bzw. seier Farbe einfach auf den genialen Lenker bezogen.

Viel Spass damit, beste Voraussetzung dafür jedenfalls


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kenn das, bin aich so gestriclt.... hatte das mit dem Sattel bzw. seier Farbe einfach auf den genialen Lenker bezogen.
> 
> Viel Spass damit, beste Voraussetzung dafür jedenfalls


Danke


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## nadine09 (24. Juni 2015)

Wo du schon wieder überall rum kommst... Tzzzz Neid


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)




----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2015)

Wo bist du denn genau?


----------



## Burba (25. Juni 2015)

Bin zwei Tage in Obing, zu nem Lehrgang. Mehr als kurze Ausflüge zum Abend werd ich nicht schaffen, aber egal. Immer schön, mal ne andere Gegend zu beradeln .


----------



## ArSt (25. Juni 2015)

Du weißt schon, dass Du mit dem Wetter unheimliches Glück hattest! 
Na ja, Obing geht noch mit 'nem SSP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (25. Juni 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Du mit dem Wetter unheimliches Glück hattest!
> Na ja, Obing geht noch mit 'nem SSP.


So ist es


----------



## Burba (2. Juli 2015)

No.1 ist *fertig*. 





Ein Titan-Steuersatz und die alte Titankurbel (mit wegen des für die Zahnriemenscheibe nötigen neuen (und schöneren) Spiders) runden die Sache ab.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Juli 2015)

sehr schöne Kurbel mit einem hammer Spider! wie würdest du die Kurbel einordnen, eher steif oder weich?
Hast du ein Bild mit allen drei Bikes drauf? ein Familienbild


----------



## Burba (2. Juli 2015)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> sehr schöne Kurbel mit einem hammer Spider! wie würdest du die Kurbel einordnen, eher steif oder weich?
> Hast du ein Bild mit allen drei Bikes drauf? ein Familienbild


Die Kurbel ist steif. 
Mit einem Familienbild kann ich nicht aufwarten. Eines, das meinen Ansprüchen genügt, konnte ich noch nicht machen. Ich arbeite daran . Du kannst aber gern in meinen Fotoalben stöbern.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Juli 2015)

hab ich ja schon.... will sie aber in reih und glied sehen


----------



## Burba (2. Juli 2015)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> hab ich ja schon.... will sie aber in reih und glied sehen


OK, irgendwann krieg ich das hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (2. Juli 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> No.1 ist *fertig*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ein absoluter Traum , ich nehm es sofort und würde es sogar abholen 

Viel Freude und schöne Kilometer damit
Gruß
Roman

p.s. Wenn ich ganz pingelig wäre, würde ich mir das Ausfallende etwas filigraner bzw. durchbrochen wünschen und den Cambium in schwarz


----------



## Burba (2. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Traum , ich nehm es sofort und würde es sogar abholen
> 
> Viel Freude und schöne Kilometer damit
> Gruß
> ...


Mhmmm, also...da die No.1 mein Leblingsbike ist, würd ich dich ja Probefahren lassen, aber denn wär auch gut .

Und auch wenn es kleingeschrieben ist , kann ich deine Pingeligkeit nachvollziehen. Danny lernt ja auch laufend dazu und die Ausfallenden von No.2 und 3 sind besser. Den grauen C 15 find ich aber gut zum Titan passend.


----------



## Rommos (3. Juli 2015)

Kann ich voll verstehen, das mit dem Lieblingsbike  Und Potsdam ist immer eine Reise wert, jetzt dann noch mehr 

Und das mit dem Sattel kam mir nur, weil die Griffe, Pedale, Gates Ritzel und Riemen (super, endlich mal ein black model...) eben schwarz sind. Und grad Griff und Sattel fallen bei einem so schön reduzierten Rad mehr auf. Aber es gibt auch da passendes von Brooks


----------



## Burba (3. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kann ich voll verstehen, das mit dem Lieblingsbike  Und Potsdam ist immer eine Reise wert, jetzt dann noch mehr
> 
> Und das mit dem Sattel kam mir nur, weil die Griffe, Pedale, Gates Ritzel und Riemen (super, endlich mal ein black model...) eben schwarz sind. Und grad Griff und Sattel fallen bei einem so schön reduzierten Rad mehr auf. Aber es gibt auch da passendes von Brooks


Da geb ich dir recht, kann man so sehen. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, den (zur Zeit herumliegenden) Mileba hier auszuprobieren, da brauch ich aber neue Teile für den Stubby.


----------



## Rommos (3. Juli 2015)

Ist der Stubby auch titan und handgefertigt?


----------



## Burba (3. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist der Stubby auch titan und handgefertigt?


Genau. 
Ich hab vorhin einfach mal die Teile angefragt .


----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder ne Kleinigkeit: an No.2 die silbernen Kookas gegen rote getauscht


----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2015)

PS:

@Rommos

Hab deine Anmerkungen zu den Sätteln eine Weile ruhen und sie mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Hab jetzt erstmal die Sättel von No.1 und No.3 untereinander getauscht. Passt optisch wirklich besser. Allerdings geht die Carbon-Sattelstütze an No.3 nun nicht mehr...


----------



## Rommos (29. Juli 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> @Rommos
> 
> ...




Na, dann kommt was hübsches in ti dafür, passt doch immer an so ein ti-Geschoß  wobei an No. 3 eigentlich eine zum Lenker passende Holzstütze dran sollte - gibt's so etwas 

Und an die Carbonstütze halt was neues passendes dran


----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na, dann kommt was hübsches in ti dafür, passt doch immer an so ein ti-Geschoß  wobei an No. 3 eigentlich eine zum Lenker passende Holzstütze dran sollte - gibt's so etwas
> 
> Und an die Carbonstütze halt was neues passendes dran


So ist es, Titanstütze ist bestellt (neben den Teilen für den Stubby), die Carbonstütze wandert in die Kiste und wartet auf neue Aufgaben. 
Ne Holzsattelstütze...ähh nee, da versagt mein Faible für Neues . Die Jungs in "meinem" Radladen hatten mal nen Holzsattel, gruselig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (29. Juli 2015)

Ganz nette Projekte. Hatte ich auch mal ähnlich, habe dann aber wieder etwas zurückgerüstet weil es mir bzgl. Titan doch zuviel wurde.


----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ganz nette Projekte. Hatte ich auch mal ähnlich, habe dann aber wieder etwas zurückgerüstet weil es mir bzgl. Titan doch zuviel wurde.


Hattest du das Bike nicht neulich irgendwo eingestellt? Kann mich an das krasse Ritzel erinnern.
Und ich tret zur Zeit bei den Bikes auch etwas kürzer, aber ich hab Titan noch lange nicht über....


----------



## Burba (10. September 2015)

Nach langer Ruhe hier mal wieder eine Nachricht. Hab in Thüringen ne Abschiedsrunde mit No.2 gedreht





Der Rahmen geht an @nadine09 die ein ambitioniertes Rohloff/Gates-Projekt damit verwirklichen wird .
Die Gabel, die schon immer nach nem fetten Reifen bettelte, wird zur Seite gestellt, bis ich Bock auf ein 29+ Projekt habe. Ich kann zwar genau sagen, wie so ein Bike aussehen würde, ich hab nur keinen Bedarf....


----------



## Rommos (10. September 2015)

Also das geht ja gar nicht 

n-1 - was soll das denn? Die Anzahl der Fahrräder kann nur steigen 

Da muss no. 2 in adäquater Zeit ersetzt werden, und der kommende Winter bietet sich geradezu an, Thema 29+ auch 

Also @Burba - ran ans Titan  ti29+


----------



## Burba (10. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also das geht ja gar nicht
> 
> n-1 - was soll das denn? Die Anzahl der Fahrräder kann nur steigen
> 
> ...


Seh ich kein Problem, No.2 ist dann halt Geschichte, No.4 wird entstehen...
Hab aber grad bei dem Thüringen-Ausflug gemerkt, dass ich alles, was meine Thunder Burt nicht schaffen, auch nicht mehr fahren mag. Werd immer mehr zum Genussradler, brauch wirklich heftiges Geläuf nicht. Da wäre 29+ einfach overdressed. Allerdings ist da noch so eine Cruiservariante im Hinterkopf . Mein Kona Humuhumu zeigt mir gerade, dass mir sowas liegt.





Und dann würd noch ein schlankes, schnelles, leichtes 29er....als No.5...aber jetzt dreh ich durch 
Und alles will ja auch bezahlt sein...  
Versuchung, weiche von mir!!


----------



## nadine09 (11. September 2015)

Tu es... Tu es.... Tu es... Tu es....


----------



## gpzmandel (11. September 2015)

egal was du machst, mach es. freu


----------



## herrundmeister (11. September 2015)

es findet sich schon jemand der Dir zur Not das Kona abnimmt - also tu es


----------



## Burba (11. September 2015)

erstmal n bisschen sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (16. September 2015)

Oh Mann, natürlich spukt mir das seit letzter Woche ununterbrochen im Hinterkopf rum...
Ich rödel durch Titan- und Stahlgalerien, wegen Rahmenform und Details. Das reicht von schön geschwungen (und vielleicht sogar Mixte ) ala English-Cycles oder Retrotec bis klassisch einfach aus geradem Geröhr (dann komm ich aber nah an No.1 ran), da liefert Bendixen schöne Vorlagen .
Was fest steht: Starrgabel, 1/1/8 Steuerrohr, gerades Unterrohr!


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Oh Mann, natürlich spukt mir das seit letzter Woche ununterbrochen im Hinterkopf rum...
> Ich rödel durch Titan- und Stahlgalerien, wegen Rahmenform und Details. Das reicht von schön geschwungen (und vielleicht sogar Mixte ) ala English-Cycles oder Retrotec bis klassisch einfach aus geradem Geröhr (dann komm ich aber nah an No.1 ran), da liefert Bendixen schöne Vorlagen .
> Was fest steht: Starrgabel, 1/1/8 Steuerrohr, gerades Unterrohr!


Also die 3 fixen Kriterien sind schon mal top 

Das (ohne tapered natürlich) find ich auch hübsch...


----------



## Burba (16. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also die 3 fixen Kriterien sind schon mal top
> 
> Das (ohne tapered natürlich) find ich auch hübsch...



Das ist auch im Babelsberger Keller? Schönes Projekt!
Ich bin ja Fan von gebogenen Sattelrohren und Gussets, da hätt ich der Gabel auch noch einen Schwung verpasst...

Ich plan jetzt erst mal ein "gradliniges" Bike als Ersatz für No.2 .
Kurven und Schwünge vielleicht später wieder an einem Cruiser-Mtb...


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Das ist auch im Babelsberger Keller? Schönes Projekt!
> Ich bin ja Fan von gebogenen Sattelrohren und Gussets, da hätt ich der Gabel auch noch einen Schwung verpasst...
> 
> Ich plan jetzt erst mal ein "gradliniges" Bike als Ersatz für No.2 .
> Kurven und Schwünge vielleicht später wieder an einem Cruiser-Mtb...



Nein, ist nicht bei Robert sondern von hier....

Lohnt sich da anzumelden - da kannst du dir zwölfzigst Ideen holen  ganz schlecht, da entdeckt man tausend schöne Dinge....


----------



## Burba (17. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht bei Robert sondern von hier....
> 
> Lohnt sich da anzumelden - da kannst du dir zwölfzigst Ideen holen  ganz schlecht, da entdeckt man tausend schöne Dinge....


Danke für den Link . Auch wenn meine Englischkenntnisse in diesem Leben wohl rudimentär bleiben werden, Bilder hat's da lecker! Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wo Du immer das verschärfte Zeux her hast !


----------



## Burba (20. September 2015)

Langsam nimmt No.4 konkretere Formen an. Die Gabel wird wieder gebogen (ähnlich der von No.2). Sattelrohr gerade/gebogen ist noch offen. Monostay-Hinterbau, der mit der Gabel harmonieren soll. Da ich diesmal ein leichteres Bike will, gibt es keine verstellbaren Ausfallenden und innenverlegte Züge. Ich denke überein ein anderes Oberflächenfinish, ne Teillackierung und die Verwendung polierter Teile nach. Stelle dabei fest, dass es zwar ne polierte Felge (H Plus Son Todestrieb) gibt, aber keine polierten Naben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (20. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> erstmal n bisschen sparen...



Hallo, wenn Du für die Titan-Kurbel irgendwann keine Verwendung mehr hast, melde Dich bitte bei mir. Es eilt nicht


----------



## Burba (20. September 2015)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn Du für die Titan-Kurbel irgendwann keine Verwendung mehr hast, melde Dich bitte bei mir. Es eilt nicht


Jaaa, also, ob du sooo viel Geduld hast...


----------



## Rommos (21. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Langsam nimmt No.4 konkretere Formen an. Die Gabel wird wieder gebogen (ähnlich der von No.2). Sattelrohr gerade/gebogen ist noch offen. Monostay-Hinterbau, der mit der Gabel harmonieren soll. Da ich diesmal ein leichteres Bike will, gibt es keine verstellbaren Ausfallenden und innenverlegte Züge. Ich denke überein ein anderes Oberflächenfinish, ne Teillackierung und die Verwendung polierter Teile nach. Stelle dabei fest, dass es zwar ne polierte Felge (H Plus Son Todestrieb) gibt, aber keine polierten Naben .



Das mit No. 4 find ich top   wegen polierter Naben, frag mal bei Zarko Ivanjac nach (laufrad-tuning.com), der poliert ganz gerne Naben...das würde zu deinem Projekt-Style passen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Burba (21. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das mit No. 4 find ich top   wegen polierter Naben, frag mal bei Zarko Ivanjac nach (laufrad-tuning.com), der poliert ganz gerne Naben...das würde zu deinem Projekt-Style passen
> 
> Gruß
> Roman


 Du verstehst mich! Genau darüber denk ich schon nach. Da ich diesmal mehr auf's Gewicht achten will, hab ich die Extralite-Naben im Blick und die gibt's nicht poliert. Ich hab gleich ne Mail losgesandt .
Aber erst mal muss ich mit Danny den Rahmen konkrete Formen annehmen lassen. Das wird diesmal auch nicht so einfach. Bei den ersten drei Rahmen hab ich relativ kurz entschlossen ungefähre Vorstellungen an Danny gesandt, der hat es mit Maßen versehen und bauen lassen. Diesmal werd ich auch auf Details achten .
Und ein paar Entscheidungen sind noch offen: Sattelrohr Gerade/gebogen; ISP oder nicht (cleane Optik versus Variabilität)...
Da hab ich irgendwann/irgendwo mal so'n Zwischending gesehen, da hat jemand ISP und ne ganz kurze Sattelstütze kombiniert. Aber grummel, grummel...ist so Fischfleisch...mhm...
da kommt mir doch ne bessere Idee ...muss ich mal wachsen lassen


----------



## Rommos (21. September 2015)

Gut Ding braucht Weile...und wenn man schon solche Granaten daheim stehen hat, da wird die Luft nach oben immer dünner

Wenn du das Sattelrohr nicht lackierst, dann hast ja bei ISP immer die Möglichkeit mal die Säge anzusetzen und den Stummel mit Loch und Schlitz für eine Klemme umzurüsten...

Das mit dem halben  ISP ist irgendwie nix, kenn das Bike (fällt der user grad auch nicht ein). Entweder oder - aus die Maus 

Nimm dir Zeit, das wird bestimmt lecker!

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das mit No. 4 find ich top   wegen polierter Naben, frag mal bei Zarko Ivanjac nach (laufrad-tuning.com), der poliert ganz gerne Naben...das würde zu deinem Projekt-Style passen
> 
> Gruß
> Roman


Ist ein guter Tip!
Kenne Laufrad-tuning schon sehr lange. Auch zum Laufradbau zu empfehlen!


----------



## nadine09 (22. September 2015)

Sooo....Alles auf Anfang.  Man nehme Nr2 und stelle den Urzustand her.  Vielen Dank nochmal Jens,  dass ich euch passenderweise hier teilhaben lassen kann.  Dank der von Jens praktischer Weise berücksichtigten verschiebbaren Ausfallenden lässt sich jetzt (kurzentschlossen)  mein Rohloff Projekt umsetzen.  Ursprünglich sollte es ja ein gates carbon drive Antrieb werden.  Da aber noch ein Rahmenschloss rein muss, gibt es bis auf weiteres eine Kette.  Da die ursprüngliche Gabel  von Nr2 recht tief baut,  habe ich mich für einen Carbon Ersatz entschieden.  Die erste Steckprobe hat sich schon mal gut angefühlt. Zwei Besonderheiten wird das Bike noch haben. Ein Son Dynamo wird verbaut und für die hintere Lampe hab ich mir etwas ganz spezielles einfallen lassen.  Dazu später mehr.  Statt des üblichen Drehgriffschalter wird es Shifter geben.  So,  hier nochmal die Ausgangsbasis.


----------



## Burba (22. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gut Ding braucht Weile...und wenn man schon solche Granaten daheim stehen hat, da wird die Luft nach oben immer dünner
> 
> Wenn du das Sattelrohr nicht lackierst, dann hast ja bei ISP immer die Möglichkeit mal die Säge anzusetzen und den Stummel mit Loch und Schlitz für eine Klemme umzurüsten...
> 
> ...


Seh ich auch so, ent oder weder


----------



## Burba (22. September 2015)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild mit allen drei Bikes drauf? ein Familienbild



Nun hab ich endlich eins, zum Abschluss:





No.2 (in der Mitte) ist seit gestern Geschichte, wie man schon etwas höher bei Nadine sehen kann.


----------



## Burba (22. September 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Sooo....Alles auf Anfang.  Man nehme Nr2 und stelle den Urzustand her.  Vielen Dank nochmal Jens,  dass ich euch passenderweise hier teilhaben lassen kann.  Dank der von Jens praktischer Weise berücksichtigten verschiebbaren Ausfallenden lässt sich jetzt (kurzentschlossen)  mein Rohloff Projekt umsetzen.  Ursprünglich sollte es ja ein gates carbon drive Antrieb werden.  Da aber noch ein Rahmenschloss rein muss, gibt es bis auf weiteres eine Kette.  Da die ursprüngliche Gabel  von Nr2 recht tief baut,  habe ich mich für einen Carbon Ersatz entschieden.  Die erste Steckprobe hat sich schon mal gut angefühlt. Zwei Besonderheiten wird das Bike noch haben. Ein Son Dynamo wird verbaut und für die hintere Lampe hab ich mir etwas ganz spezielles einfallen lassen.  Dazu später mehr.  Statt des üblichen Drehgriffschalter wird es Shifter geben.  So,  hier nochmal die Ausgangsbasis. Anhang anzeigen 422046



So schnell geht das...
Zeig mal ruhig die nächste Stufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (22. September 2015)

Ich muss nochmal neue Bilder machen,  dann gibt's Bilder von Teil 1. Beim nächsten Mal wollen wir uns um das Licht kümmern.  Martin freut sich schon auf abendliches Kabelgelgefummel.  Das wird sehr spannend mit den kleinen Löchern im Rahmen.


----------



## nadine09 (22. September 2015)

Hier noch schnell der aktuelle Stand von vorne


----------



## ArSt (22. September 2015)

Auch wenn man nur die Hälfte vom Rad sieht und es noch lange nicht fertig ist: Ganz im Stil vom Jens!


----------



## nadine09 (22. September 2015)

Ich denke,  dass wir uns da schon ganz gut verstehen,  der Jens und ich  

Ich seh gerade... Da hab ich glatt weg noch einen Aufkleber vergessen... Der muss noch weg.  

Ach ja,  die Bremsen haben so einen ganz hässlichen shimano Aufdruck.  Ich hoffe dem kann ich mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen Abhilfe verschaffen


----------



## Burba (23. September 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich denke,  dass wir uns da schon ganz gut verstehen,  der Jens und ich
> 
> Ich seh gerade... Da hab ich glatt weg noch einen Aufkleber vergessen... Der muss noch weg.
> 
> Ach ja,  die Bremsen haben so einen ganz hässlichen shimano Aufdruck.  Ich hoffe dem kann ich mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen Abhilfe verschaffen


Wenn der Aufdruck nicht überlackert ist, hilft Würfelzucker als Schleifmittel . So hab ich schon einige Konateile entlabelt.


----------



## nadine09 (23. September 2015)

Ich probier beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2015)

Leute, ihr macht mich fertig mit eurem Titangeröhr 
Hört das denn nie auf....
Gruß
Roman


----------



## Burba (24. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Leute, ihr macht mich fertig mit eurem Titangeröhr
> Hört das denn nie auf....
> Gruß
> Roman


Nee, das geht immer so weiter....
Aber komm mein Lieber, deine "neue Stufe des Wahnsinns" ist ja wohl noch ne andere Klasse, immerhin baust du da selbst nen Rahmen, während die hier nur gefertigt sind .

Hab jetzt zwei fällige Entscheidungen getroffen: Sattelrohr klassisch gerade und ISP.


----------



## nadine09 (24. September 2015)

Na bitte ... Klare Entscheidung.  Hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. September 2015)

Der Anfang von Nadines Aufbau sieht schonmal gut aus!
Habe die gleiche Carbongabel mit Cantisockel auch hier. Endlich sehe ich sie mal verbaut.


----------



## nadine09 (24. September 2015)

Ich suche noch nach einer Kette,  wenn möglich langlebig und schwarz.  Habt Ihr eine Idee?  Das ist jetzt das einzige Teil, worüber ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe.


----------



## ArSt (25. September 2015)

Preiswert: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Connex/10sB-Black-Edition-10-fach-Kette-p33403/
Teuer: https://www.bike-components.de/de/KMC/X10-SL-DLC-10-fach-Kette-p31966/
Leicht und Teuer: http://www.bike24.de/p188400.html
Die letzte habe ich in silber (halber Preis!), funktioniert besser wie die vorherigen und ist die leichteste Kette die ich kenne. Noch leichter wie 11fach! Titanketten mal außen vor gelassen. 
Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mit meinen 65kg, Fahrgewohnheiten und meinem Streckenprofil keine Reverenz bin. Ich denke aber, da werden sich alle drei nicht großartig unterscheiden.


----------



## Rommos (25. September 2015)

Ich würde die KMC nehmen, hab ich an mehreren Bikes und bin super zufrieden (und bin schwerer ...) Hab eine Connex ( notgedrungen, weil die vorgesehene, gebrauchte SL10 zu kurz war und der Dealer nur die Connex hatte) , find ich nicht so angenehm....


----------



## nadine09 (25. September 2015)

Es wird eine kmc, auf jeden Fall.  Das Problem ist das Rohloff Ritzel  das nimmt nur maximal bis 9fach.  Da wird die Auswahl sehr eng.... Heul.  Schwarz kann ich mir abschminken.  

Ansonsten gab es heute nur kleine Fortschritte.  Ich hab mich jetzt doch für den schwarzen cambium c17 carved entschieden. Und ein Kettenblatt hat den Weg an die Kurbel gefunden.  Erste Steckprobe für die Frontleuchte ist erfolgt, dazu aber später mehr.


----------



## Burba (25. September 2015)

Also nochmal, ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass die Carbonforke dem Bike so steht. Die Kiste sieht schon jetzt völlig anders aus als bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. September 2015)

Das entwickelt sich ja sehr elegant - bis auf die Pedale  da meint man ja, dass die Größenverhältnisse verschoben sind....


----------



## ArSt (26. September 2015)

Ich finde die Pedale eigentlich nicht so schlimm, erst durch den Hinweis vom Roman ist mir das aufgefallen. Sieht man aber nicht, wenn man fährt. Bei meiner Schuhgröße (41) hätte ich die Aest (http://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-155g), die der Jens ja auch einsetzt, vorgezogen. Allein schon wegen dem Gewicht. 
Obwohl der Aufbau wirklich anders als beim Jens ist, mit gefällt's! 

Übrigens: Schwarze Kette geht! Wo 9fach funktioniert, geht auch 10- und 11fach, da die Innenbreiten bei diesen Ketten alle gleich sind.
Quelle: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Fahrrad_ketten.htm
Ich fahre eine KMC-X11 SL 11fach-Kette sogar mit einem 7fach-Ritzel, hier allerdings als 18er-Kettenblatt eingesetzt:






Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## nadine09 (26. September 2015)

Oh je... Das Foto täuscht natürlich gewaltig... LOL.  So groß sind die Pedalen eigentlich nicht.  Vielen Dank nochmal für die Ketten Tips.  Wir haben gestern eine 9fach SRAM angehalten und die ging noch gerade so.  Ich stelle mir vor, dass die 10/11 fach noch schmaler ist.


----------



## ArSt (26. September 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir vor, dass die 10/11 fach noch schmaler ist.


Nur außen, innen sind die alle gleich. Sollte also erst recht mit einer Nabenschaltung funktionieren.


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

Hab mal n bisschen Lenkertauschen gespielt...da mir der Holzlenker von No.3 auf den S... ging, hab ich ihn eingemottet. Hab den Lenker von No.1 draufgebaut.





No.1 hat jetzt den Lenker drauf, den ich mir mal für No.2 hab bauen lassen. Auf No.2 war zuletzt der erste Lenker von No.1 drauf, der ne zeitlang übrig war, dann auf dem Humuhumu gefahren wurde und nun an Nadine gegangen ist...Alles klar?


----------



## ArSt (27. September 2015)

Hm, ich mag ja diese "Umwege" nicht: Zuerst einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau und dann den Lenker mit Rise nach unten. Braucht's das?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. September 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Hab mal n bisschen Lenkertauschen gespielt...da mir der Holzlenker von No.3 auf den S... ging, hab ich ihn eingemottet. Hab den Lenker von No.1 draufgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das eine LuV-Bar von Groovy Cycleworks?


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hm, ich mag ja diese "Umwege" nicht: Zuerst einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau und dann den Lenker mit Rise nach unten. Braucht's das?


ja, brauchts  
der Spacer war zuerst da, und den Lenker umdrehen sieht bescheuert aus... und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich vorn noch tiefer gehe...ich krieg langsam Kreuz 



Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Ist das eine LuV-Bar von Groovy Cycleworks?



Nee, der ist Eigengewächs , hab ne Zeichnung gemacht und von Danny fertigen lassen.

Also die erste Tour heut hat Spass gemacht, fährt sich gut so .
Blöd bloß, dass ich mir irgendwas zertreten hab. An nem Anstieg gab's n fieses Geräusch, ich hab mich bald auf's Maul gepackt, weil die Kurbel plötzlich durchsackte. Danach konnt ich nur noch sanft nach Hause kullern... Nächste Woche mal schauen, was da nachgegeben hat , vermutlich die Schraubverbindung Kurbel/Spider.


----------



## ArSt (27. September 2015)

Ach so, ich dachte man kann den Lenker umdrehen und dann auf den Spacer verzichten.
Und das mit dem Kreuz verstehe ich nur zu gut:





Da sagt auch jeder hier im Forum ich hätte den Vorbau verkehrt montiert.  Für mich ist der genau richtig und ich spar mir die Spacer.


----------



## nadine09 (27. September 2015)

Oh ha... Was ist denn da los bei dir ...?  Meinst du, die Kurbel hat einen weg gekriegt? 
Mach mal bitte noch ein Foto (Nr. 3) von der Seite.

@ArSt: sieht doch schnieke aus der Vorbau.  Genau so, wie er montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte man kann den Lenker umdrehen und dann auf den Spacer verzichten.
> Und das mit dem Kreuz verstehe ich nur zu gut:
> 
> 
> ...



schönes MCFK 

Ist ja auch noch nicht Ende mit der Einstellerei. Heut erstmal probiert, ob der Lenker überhaupt geht (Jaaa, geil ). Vorbau und Höhe sind noch offen .


----------



## ArSt (27. September 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> sieht doch schnieke aus der Vorbau.  Genau so, wie er montiert ist.


Finde ich auch! Und in natura sieht das auch echt gut aus und ist sau bequem (Stichwort "Kreuz").


Burba schrieb:


> schönes MCFK


Lenker ist mittlerweile leider kein MCFK mehr. Ich wollte, ähnlich wie Du, mal einen mit nicht "nur" 9°-Biegung (+ Kröpfung nach vorne) ausprobieren. Dadurch ist da jetzt ein AX mit 12° ohne zusätzliche Kröpfung. Ist besser so!


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Oh ha... Was ist denn da los bei dir ...?  Meinst du, die Kurbel hat einen weg gekriegt?
> Mach mal bitte noch ein Foto (Nr. 3) von der Seite.
> 
> @ArSt: sieht doch schnieke aus der Vorbau.  Genau so, wie er montiert ist.


Ich denk, das Gewinde zwischen Spider und Kurbel is hin...wir konnten beim Spiderwechsel die Sicherungsschraube nicht wieder anbringen...jetzt weiss ich, wozu die wichtig ist . Werd ich wohl auf die Titankurbel von No.2 umsteigen...gibt schlimmeres .
Und ja, ich hab mit Vorbau positiv, Lenker negativ und Spacer auch kein Problem, ist gängig (da gibt's ganz andere, akzeptierte Zusammenstellungen). Und ich werd mir immer Luft lassen für eventuelle Höhenänderungen .


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Finde ich auch! Und in natura sieht das auch echt gut aus und ist sau bequem (Stichwort "Kreuz").
> 
> Lenker ist mittlerweile leider kein MCFK mehr. Ich wollte, ähnlich wie Du, mal einen mit nicht "nur" 9°-Biegung (+ Kröpfung nach vorne) ausprobieren. Dadurch ist da jetzt ein AX mit 12° ohne zusätzliche Kröpfung. Ist besser so!


Klingt lecker


----------



## Rommos (27. September 2015)

Na dann viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche - wenn du so weiter machst, dann hast bald kein fahrbereites bike mehr


----------



## nadine09 (27. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche - wenn du so weiter machst, dann hast bald kein fahrbereites bike mehr


Ich gebe Nr 2 nicht wieder zurück !  Aber wird schon.  Ein Ansporn für Nr. 4


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche - wenn du so weiter machst, dann hast bald kein fahrbereites bike mehr


 immer druff...


----------



## nadine09 (7. Oktober 2015)

Nach 6 Stunden war es dann endlich vollbracht.... Alter Schwede.  Jetzt geht das Lämpchenkabel von Innen durch die Sattelstütze und kommt vorne am Oberrohr wieder raus und kann sich vorne mit der Lampe vergnügen....


----------



## ArSt (7. Oktober 2015)

Sieht schon echt edel aus und wie gewollt, diese Selbstbauart der Rückleuchtenbefestigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Oktober 2015)

Nur, dass die Lampe nach oben zeigt ist wohl nicht so ganz sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## Burba (7. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Stunden war es dann endlich vollbracht.... Alter Schwede.  Jetzt geht das Lämpchenkabel von Innen durch die Sattelstütze und kommt vorne am Oberrohr wieder raus und kann sich vorne mit der Lampe vergnügen....  Anhang anzeigen 426311



Toll, dass es geklappt hat! Sieht gut aus.



mete schrieb:


> Nur, dass die Lampe nach oben zeigt ist wohl nicht so ganz sinnvoll, oder?


Was zeigt da nach oben ???


----------



## nadine09 (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du die drei LED's schon mal in Aktion gesehen hast,  weißt du, dass der kleine mini Winkel keine Rolle spielt.  Ich nehme quasi Rücksicht auf die Autofahrer.  

Nein, passt schon.  Vielleicht sollten die Schrauben noch schwarz werden... 

Ach was,  erstmal bin ich froh, dass der gute Martin das Kabel durch 3 Rohre bekommen hat.  Ich hätte nach 3 Stunden keinen Bock mehr gehabt 

Samstag geht es dann in die hoffentlich finale Runde.... Vorausgesetzt die Shifter sind bis dahin angekommen.


----------



## Rommos (7. Oktober 2015)

Coole Sache, wo kommt es dann vorne raus? Habt ihr ein Loch gebohrt?


----------



## nadine09 (7. Oktober 2015)

Nein,  ich bohr doch nicht den Rahmen an... 


Das Kabel kommt vorne am Oberrohr raus... An den vorhandenen Löchern für Schaltung und Bremse.  Blöd ist nur, dass die Rohloff 2 Schaltzüge hat.... Ein Kabel muss auf jeden Fall extern nach hinten verlegt werden..... "Mensch Jens,  dass hättest du doch noch vorher berücksichtigen können "


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> .... "Mensch Jens,  dass hättest du doch noch vorher berücksichtigen können "


Jenau, weil ich den Rahmen ja auch hab bauen lassen mit der Maßgabe, ihn nach 1,5 Jahren weiterzureichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi, Frage: wie hast du das Kabel DURCH die Stuetze bekommen? Bei meinem Crosser den ich heute abend aufbaue wuerde sich das so auch gut machen... nur wuerde ich mangels "Eingang" am Steurrohr wohl erst am Tretlager rein gehen...


----------



## mete (8. Oktober 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Was zeigt da nach oben ???



Parallel zum Boden stehen die LEDs jedenfalls so nicht, d.h. in größerer Entfernung sieht man vermutlich nicht mehr so viel vom Rücklicht, weil der Großteil im Himmel landet, da ist es auch ziemlich egal, wie viel Leistung aus der Lampe kommt.


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Parallel zum Boden stehen die LEDs jedenfalls so nicht, d.h. in größerer Entfernung sieht man vermutlich nicht mehr so viel vom Rücklicht, weil der Großteil im Himmel landet, da ist es auch ziemlich egal, wie viel Leistung aus der Lampe kommt.


Die Praxis wird es zeigen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

@Burba meine Frage? Wie hast du das Kabel aus der Stuetze oben raus bekommen? Gebohrt?


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Burba meine Frage? Wie hast du das Kabel aus der Stuetze oben raus bekommen? Gebohrt?


Hi, entschuldige, kann ich nicht genau sagen, bin direkt daran nicht beteiligt. Nadine schreibt hier im Fred mit, weil sie meinen Rahmen weiterverwendet. Wenn ich aber recht informiert bin, ist die Stütze oben offen, wie bei den meisten Stützen mit Jochklemmung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

Ups... gar net geshen... @*nadine09*
Hmmm... ich sehe eine Thomson und die ist normal eben nicht auf.


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2015)

Aha, na dann reich ich mal die Frage an @nadine09 weiter...:



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi, Frage: wie hast du das Kabel DURCH die Stuetze bekommen? Bei meinem Crosser den ich heute abend aufbaue wuerde sich das so auch gut machen... nur wuerde ich mangels "Eingang" am Steurrohr wohl erst am Tretlager rein gehen...


----------



## nadine09 (8. Oktober 2015)

Die untere Klemmschelle hat jetzt ein 5mm großes Loch .... Steinigt mich... Ich habe die gute Thomson angebohrt....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Oktober 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Parallel zum Boden stehen die LEDs jedenfalls so nicht, d.h. in größerer Entfernung sieht man vermutlich nicht mehr so viel vom Rücklicht, weil der Großteil im Himmel landet, da ist es auch ziemlich egal, wie viel Leistung aus der Lampe kommt.


Eventuell steht Nadines Bike auch nicht gerade auf dem Boden.


----------



## nadine09 (8. Oktober 2015)

Der aufmerksame Betrachter wird feststellen, dass das Bike im Montageständer hängt und das Vorderrad... (sorry,  ich habe es bei der Aufnahme des Fotos nicht nachgemessen ) "ca"  15-20cm tiefer hängt.  Wir können bis Samstag eine vielleicht... evtl... Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung  zum Winkel - und zur Abstrahlrichtung diskutieren..... 

ODER  ich mach am Samstag nochmal ein Foto,  wenn ich a: den Sattel richtig eingestellt habe und b: das Rad auf dem Boden steht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (9. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Wir können bis Samstag eine vielleicht... evtl... Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung  zum Winkel - und zur Abstrahlrichtung diskutieren.....


Au ja, machen wir auf den nächsten fünf Seiten!  Bringt sicher viel Erkenntnis. 
Wochenende ist gerettet, ich hol schon mal Popcorn.


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde den Umbau mit LED Lampe im Sattel integriert sehr interessant.
Evtl. gibt's mehr Details zum Umbau / Einbau am Sattel und zum Lampenträger-Typ?

Der Aufbau gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut, weiter so.

Zum Abstrahlwinkel: Egal Hauptsache man sieht dich im Dunkel der Nacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2015)

Das ist eine Supernova E3 Taillight. In Kombination mit der E3 vorne, das beste was man mit einem Dynamo betreiben kann.


----------



## mete (9. Oktober 2015)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Eventuell steht Nadines Bike auch nicht gerade auf dem Boden.



Das habe ich schon gesehen und trotzdem ändert das nichts an meinem Kommentar. Keine Ahnung, warum man sich hier immer gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt .


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2015)

Toll, was drei LEDs für eine Welle machen können .

Da hat @nadine09 sich was Feines ausgedacht.



Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Umbau mit LED Lampe im Sattel integriert sehr interessant.
> Evtl. gibt's mehr Details zum Umbau / Einbau am Sattel und zum Lampenträger-Typ?



Die Lampe ist die Gepäckträgerversion, die in den Nietenlöchern vom (sonst dort befindlichen) Brooks-Namensschild verschraubt wurde. Fürs Kabel noch ne Extrabohrung, fertig!


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gesehen und trotzdem ändert das nichts an meinem Kommentar. Keine Ahnung, warum man sich hier immer gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt .


Ist das so? Ich seh eher, dass deine Bedenken ausgiebig bedacht werden.


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2015)

Aber mal was anderes. Ich hab jetzt 5 Zeichnungen von Danny vorliegen. Er musste diesmal viel Geduld haben, bis ich zufrieden war und meine Vorstellungen sowie die technischen Notwendigkeiten in Übereinstimmung gebracht waren .
Nun kann No.4 gebaut werden. Mal sehen, ob ich ein schönes Weihnachtspäckchen unterm Baum hab.


----------



## nadine09 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hey  ... Habt ihr es geschafft?!  Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!  Das heißt im Winter wird es nicht langweilig, wenn Nr. 4 im Montageständer hängt?  Was nimmst du diesmal eigentlich für eine Lenkerform?  

Zu Nr. 2 noch schnell: ich mache morgen nochmal anständige Bilder / Detailbilder von der Lampengeschichte.  Ich will ja nun auch hier nicht Jens Thread sprengen...


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Hey  ... Habt ihr es geschafft?!  Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!  Das heißt im Winter wird es nicht langweilig, wenn Nr. 4 im Montageständer hängt?  Was nimmst du diesmal eigentlich für eine Lenkerform?
> 
> Zu Nr. 2 noch schnell: ich mache morgen nochmal anständige Bilder / Detailbilder von der Lampengeschichte.  Ich will ja nun auch hier nicht Jens Thread sprengen...


Lenker wird einfach mit 20° Backsweep. Ergibt dann etwa die Handstellung wie an deinem..
Und wenn es Bedarf gibt, deine Idee ausgiebig zu beleuchten, immer zu! Hab nix dagegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (9. Oktober 2015)

Muaaaaaaaa.... Sie sind endlich da!


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Muaaaaaaaa.... Sie sind endlich da! Anhang anzeigen 426804


Krass, muss ich mir in Natura ansehen...


----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenstand.... Seit 9 Uhr... Es wird langsam


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2015)

wird ja. 
Wenn ich es schaffe, schau ich nachher noch rein . Bin neugierig.


----------



## ArSt (10. Oktober 2015)

Da die ganzen Züge und Leitungen sauber zu verlegen stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor. Nur so eine Idee: Könnte man die Bremsleitung für hinten nicht außen verlegen und dafür die *beiden* Züge der Rohloff in dem einen Innenrohr der Bremse zusammen laufen lassen? Obwohl, dass ist Schmarrn weil am Rahmen-Ein- und -Ausgang kein Platz für zwei Außenhüllen zum Abstützen ist.
Wenn die Bremsleitung innen verläuft, müssen aber zwei durchgehende Hüllen für die Schaltung außen angehängt werden (zumindest im Sattelstrebenbereich). 
Die vordere Lampe wird mit zwei Gummis am rechten Gabelholm gehalten. Da das Steuerrohr noch recht lang unter dem Unterrohr zur unteren Steuersatzschale weiter läuft, könnte man die Lampe nicht auch gleich über der unteren Steuersatzschale befestigen? Da wäre die Lampe etwas besser vor aufgewirbelten Dreck geschützt und sitzt höher, was für die Ausstrahlung von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Oktober 2015)

Is ja cool. Wenn die Dinger jetzt noch kompatibel zu ISpec und Konsorten wären, das würde der Optik am Lenker nix schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Leute.... Es ist geschafft!!! Ca 30 Stunden harte Arbeit... Und richtig gute Unterstützung haben meinen Rohloff Traum wahr werden lassen.  Seid ihr bereit?  Wir haben denke ich das Optimum für die Kabelführung rausgeholt.  
Die Lampe darf erstmal an der Gabel bleiben und wandert gegebenenfalls noch hoch zum Schaft... Mal sehen.  Die Shifter rocken auf jeden Fall... Sehr sexy am Lenker.


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2015)

Seehr fein, was ich bis jetzt sehen kann...werd ich mir ja bald live ansehen .
Ich denk, du könntest noch paar Detailfotos bringen, es könnt den einen oder anderen interessieren, wie die Leitungen verlegt sind.
Die Carbonfolie am Schaft sieht auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## ArSt (10. Oktober 2015)

Viel schöner als ich es erwartet hätte: Rad und Kabelführung


----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank 

Ich hab noch das wichtigste Detail vergessen v


----------



## Rommos (10. Oktober 2015)

Spurcycle oder Chinafake?


----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Spurcycle.... War mein Geburtstagsgeschenk dieses Jahr... Statt Blumen


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2015)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Is ja cool. Wenn die Dinger jetzt noch kompatibel zu ISpec und Konsorten wären, das würde der Optik am Lenker nix schaden


Ich denk, das wär zuviel verlangt. Es ist ja schon toll, dass endlich überhaupt jemand Shifter für Rohloff baut.
Und die Dinger sehen auch noch gut aus!


----------



## Ianus (10. Oktober 2015)

Viel geiler finde ich die Klingel!!


----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Noch mal schnell gewogen.... Ohne Klingel 12,3kg.  Jeden Tag bis in die Wohnung zu schleppen,  dass schaff ich.  Man bin ich froh Jens.  Stell dir vor, es wäre Stahl geworden 


Und die Klingel ist total geil.  Ich hab die Zeit nicht gestoppt, aber sie summt bestimmt mindestens 5sek nach... Und der Klang ist einfach nur geil.  Die Leute springen förmlich vom Radweg,  wenn ich plinggggggggg....e.


----------



## Joobxx (10. Oktober 2015)

Boaaaah, High tech am Rad, sowas sehe ich selten, wo findet ihr all diese Anbauteile??"
Da muss man sich schon gut auskennen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (10. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich ganz einfach!  Lernt man nette Leute in einem anständigen Radladen kennen... Und dann fügt sich eins zum anderen.  Den Rest findet man im Netz.  Na ja,  das Sparschwein muss halt arg herhalten.


----------



## Rommos (10. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Und die Klingel ist total geil.  Ich hab die Zeit nicht gestoppt, aber sie summt bestimmt mindestens 5sek nach... Und der Klang ist einfach nur geil.  Die Leute springen förmlich vom Radweg,  wenn ich plinggggggggg....e.



Genau, dieses anhaltende Summen/Klingen 
Ich klingel oft nur so für mich im Stand


----------



## Joobxx (10. Oktober 2015)

Ihr habt mich infiziert......


----------



## nadine09 (11. Oktober 2015)

Jaaaa ... Ich hätte mir die nie gekauft, aber man kann sie sich ja schenken lassen... Lustig, wenn jemand fragt: was gab's denn zu Weihnachten?  "Ne Klingel"


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt noch die Thomson Stütze richtig rum drehen, dann passts


----------



## nadine09 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ähm,  wie kommst du darauf?  Die ist richtig rum






Steht sogar dran,  falls du immer noch Zweifel hast


----------



## Rommos (11. Oktober 2015)

Was noch schön wäre: ein Thomson X2 Vorbau - passend zur Stütze (und beides  mit Titanschrauben in Natur)


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Oktober 2015)

Der obere Teil der Klemmung ist richtig, stimmt. Jedoch das "Rohr" selbst gehört sich gedreht.


----------



## nadine09 (11. Oktober 2015)

Oha.. Das hat auch noch ne Richtung? 
Woran hast du das gesehen?  Am Thomson Schriftzug? 

War heute übrigens zur Jungfernfahrt mit Jens unterwegs.  Den Kopfsteinpflaster Härtetest hat es schon mal bestanden.  Aaaaaber die Maxxis gehen gar nicht .... Ich komm ja kaum vorwärts....Ich hab dann Mitte der Woche 2 Reifen zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (11. Oktober 2015)

...und überhaupt fehlt ja noch der ultimative "Rücklicht-trotz-Abstrahlwinkel-noch-sichtbar-aus-der-Entfernung" Beweis


----------



## nadine09 (11. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt.... Aus welcher Entfernung wird das Beweisfoto gewünscht?  

Ich bin auf morgen früh gespannt... Mal sehen, ob irgend ein Autofahrer auf der Bundesstraße durchdreht,  bei dem krassen Licht.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau am Schriftzug 

Ja die Maxxis... Ist bei mir so eine Hassliebe. Im Gelände bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Jedoch auf befestigten Wegen bzw. Straße sind se recht "langsam/träge".
Falls du wieder Skinwall willst, schränkt das natürlich die Auswahl erheblich ein


----------



## nadine09 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich zieh jetzt erstmal den Conti Speed King drauf.  Sooo kann ich jedenfalls nicht fahren, da krieg ich ja Zustände!


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2015)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Is ja cool. Wenn die Dinger jetzt noch kompatibel zu ISpec und Konsorten wären, das würde der Optik am Lenker nix schaden



Dafür gibt es ja schon eine Lösung, schöner und auch günstiger ist sie vermutlich auch noch.


----------



## nadine09 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch schnell ein Bild mit den neuen Reifen... Sie sind super schnell und meinen 1.Platten hatte ich ca nach 2km...  

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange es bis zum nächsten dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (15. Oktober 2015)

Was Ihr immer anstellt! Womöglich hinten? Ist bei Nabenschaltungen immer ein blöder Akt hinten einen Platten zu flicken. 
Ich fahre bei mir hier in den Bergen locker fünf Jahre ohne Platten, obwohl immer mit Semislicks unterwegs. Ich denke aber in Stadtnähe wäre das auch anders.


----------



## Rommos (15. Oktober 2015)

Mir geht's genauso, seit ich 29er fahre und baue (gleich auch tubeless) keinen einzigen Plattfuß. Hab meist nicht mal Ersatzschlauch usw. dabei 
Aber das kann sich jederzeit natürlich ändern, das mit den Platten....


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2015)

Mhm, ich kenn das mit nem Platten vor allem dann, wenn ich nix dabei habe... (z.B. mal Dornen eingefahren und dann 8 km durch die Nacht geschoben).


----------



## Joobxx (15. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach!  Lernt man nette Leute in einem anständigen Radladen kennen... Und dann fügt sich eins zum anderen.  Den Rest findet man im Netz.  Na ja,  das Sparschwein muss halt arg herhalten.


 
Für so ein tolles Rad kann man ja mal das Sparschwein plündern, auf der Bank kriegt man bestimmt weniger....ich will auch nette Leute kennenlernen


----------



## nadine09 (15. Oktober 2015)

Der Ausbau vom Hinterrad dauert bei der Rohloff genau so lange wie das Ausbauen des Vorderrades.  Kleines Rädchen lösen,  Schaltbox ab und dann mit dem Schnellspanner das Hinterrad raus.  Am längsten dauert das Aufpumpen.  Einen Schlauch nehm ich immer mit,  Schieben wäre das Schlimmste... 

Jetzt bin ich schon zwei mal ohne Platten unterwegs gewesen und alles ist gut .  Der Reifen ist super schnell.


----------



## ArSt (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Schaltbox vergessen! Ich denke bei Nabenschaltungen immer an Shimano und da ist der Radausbau nicht so einfach, da bist Du eine Weile beschäftigt!


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schaltbox vergessen! Ich denke bei Nabenschaltungen immer an Shimano und da ist der Radausbau nicht so einfach, da bist Du eine Weile beschäftigt!


Stimmt, immer Bowdenzug aushängen und nachher alles wieder richtig einbauen...

schönes Foto


----------



## Burba (13. November 2015)

So, mal n kleines Lebenszeichen: No.4 ist noch in Produktion, ich hab noch keine polierte 35 mm Felge auftreiben können .
Aber No.3 hat wenigstens ne neue Kurbel (hoffentlich hält die )


----------



## Rommos (13. November 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> So, mal n kleines Lebenszeichen: No.4 ist noch in Produktion, ich hab noch keine polierte 35 mm Felge auftreiben können .
> Aber No.3 hat wenigstens ne neue Kurbel (hoffentlich hält die )


Die Velocity Dually gibt's in poliert, ist allerdings 45mm

http://www.velocityusa.com/images/made/files/uploads/4111_533_800.jpg


----------



## Burba (13. November 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Die Velocity Dually gibt's in poliert, ist allerdings 45mm
> 
> http://www.velocityusa.com/images/made/files/uploads/4111_533_800.jpg


Danke für den Tip, bei Velocity bin ich auch gelandet (die Blunt 35 wär perfekt). Allerdings ist die polierte Version nicht in der alten Welt zu bekommen . 
Velocity selbst liefert nur in Nordamerika, in Europa gibt's nur schwarz (oder hast du ne Quelle?).
Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit der "Hochglanzverdichtung" als Bearbeitung, wird bei Autofelgen angewandt, mal sehen, ob irgend eine Firma sich an Fahrradfelgen versuchen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (14. November 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Pulvern in der Farbe "Chrom"?


----------



## Burba (14. November 2015)

karstb schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Pulvern in der Farbe "Chrom"?


Wär auch ne Möglichkeit, wobei mir Chromglanz etwas zu fett wär .


----------



## Erbse73 (14. November 2015)

Schwarze Felge enteloxieren und in silber eloxieren...


----------



## Rommos (14. November 2015)

Ich würde mal ein paar Shops in den Staaten anschreiben und nett fragen...


----------



## Burba (14. November 2015)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Schwarze Felge enteloxieren und in silber eloxieren...


Ich arbeite daran, wie gesagt, das Hochglanzverdichten scheint vielversprechend.



Rommos schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ein paar Shops in den Staaten anschreiben und nett fragen...


Hab ich schon versucht...
werd eventuell nen Bekannten in den Staaten in die Spur schicken, wenn das mit dem Bearbeiten nix wird.


Zum Glück hab ich mal Zeit *und* Nerven, das in Ruhe anzugehen .


----------



## nobbixl (15. November 2015)

Moin, über Dienstleister wie z.B. Shipito aus USA senden lassen ist keine Alternative?
so long


----------



## Burba (15. November 2015)

nobbixl schrieb:


> Moin, über Dienstleister wie z.B. Shipito aus USA senden lassen ist keine Alternative?
> so long


Was es alles gibt. Schau ich mir mal an, danke.


----------



## herrundmeister (16. November 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, bei Velocity bin ich auch gelandet (die Blunt 35 wär perfekt). Allerdings ist die polierte Version nicht in der alten Welt zu bekommen .
> Velocity selbst liefert nur in Nordamerika, in Europa gibt's nur schwarz (oder hast du ne Quelle?).
> Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit der "Hochglanzverdichtung" als Bearbeitung, wird bei Autofelgen angewandt, mal sehen, ob irgend eine Firma sich an Fahrradfelgen versuchen würde....


velocity werden in Europa über http://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk vertrieben. Frag doch dort mal an.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (17. November 2015)

http://www.singlespeed.nl hat auch Velocity im Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (17. November 2015)

der reinhald von komponentix hat auch velocity im Programm, da hab ich meine dually her.


----------



## Burba (17. November 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> velocity werden in Europa über http://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk vertrieben. Frag doch dort mal an.





Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> http://www.singlespeed.nl hat auch Velocity im Programm.





ONE78 schrieb:


> der reinhald von komponentix hat auch velocity im Programm, da hab ich meine dually her.


Danke für die Tips 
Leider gibt's auch da die polierten Blunt 35 nicht. BLB hat die Dually in poliert, aber ne 45 mm Felge....dürfte für die vorgesehenen 2,1-2,3"er Reifen etwas *zu* fett sein, oder?


----------



## Burba (1. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder n Lebenszeichen hier. Nachdem ich weder polierte (und 35 mm breite) Felgen noch die sehr schönen Phil Wood-Mtb-Naben über (für mich) normale Vertriebswege kriege, hab ich mich doch für's verchromen entschieden. Chrom ist mir eigentlich zu grell, das dürfte sich nach den ersten Ausfahrten aber erledigt haben. Also sind Dt-Swiss XM 481 bestellt und werden zusammen mit den aus dem letzten Bike übrig gebliebenen Hope-Naben (spart mir noch neue Naben) dem Experiment zugeführt. Ich bin gespannt, ob es funktioniert, wie das Ergebnis aussieht und wie es um die Haltbarkeit bestellt ist .


----------



## nadine09 (3. Dezember 2015)

ich bin schon total gespannt,  was das wird


----------



## Hardy1955 (3. Dezember 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> hab ich mich doch für's verchromen entschieden. Chrom ist mir eigentlich zu grell, das dürfte sich nach den ersten Ausfahrten aber erledigt haben.



Warum nicht eine normale Felge hochglanzpolieren (lassen) und danach glanzeloxieren (wie z.B. die tune-Naben).
Nach dem Putzen ist die Chromfelge wieder grell...

2 cts, Hardy


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2015)

Hardy1955 schrieb:


> Warum nicht eine normale Felge hochglanzpolieren (lassen) und danach glanzeloxieren (wie z.B. die tune-Naben).
> Nach dem Putzen ist die Chromfelge wieder grell...
> 
> 2 cts, Hardy


 Danke für den Tip. Toll, dass immer noch was Neues an Möglichkeiten kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (8. Januar 2016)

So, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen hier. No.4 ist noch unterwegs. Um die Zeit zu überbrücken, wird halt an anderen Bikes geschraubt. Von No.2 ging ja nur der Rahmen weg, also sind ne Menge Sachen übrig. Hab zunächst beim Laufradsatz die roten gegen schwarze Naben getauscht und ihn dann in's Humuhumu gesteckt. Damit und nem schönen Salsalenker war es dann ein "vollwertiges" Mtb.




Welche Überraschung , mal wieder festzustellen, dass weder Schaltung noch Federgabel hier in Magdeburg und Umgebung nützlich sind. Daher war es auch nicht schwer, das Bike wieder auseinander zu nehmen. Also ich hab jetzt ne 100er Gabel und ne 10fach Schaltung übrig . 
Das Humuhumu bekam ein Downgrade mit den Originalteilen (außer Reifen, Bremsanlage, Lenker), wurde Weihnachtsgeschenk und wanderte nach Berlin zum Schwiegersohn.
Endlich Platz für eine Neuinterpretation meines Units.









Die Gabel hab ich mir von nem Besuch bei Danny (mein Titanbauer) mitgebracht, sie gefiel mir wegen der polierten Teile. Der Rest stammt fast völlig von No.2.







Die Ritchey-Griffe waren ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von Danny. Zu den Paul-Hebeln würd ich mir ja gern die Paul Klamper verbauen, aber der Preis ist . Kurze 25,4 Vorbauten gibt's wohl nur noch im Downhillbereich, sieht häßlich aus, ich lass mir einen fertigen.







Das Ritzelpaket flog runter, ich fahr jetzt 30/13.





Ich hab beschlossen, als kleinen versteckten Gag immer zwei rote Schrauben an den Scheiben zu verwenden.


----------



## Gudyo (9. Januar 2016)

Schicker Aufbau!! Hab mir die Ardent Skinwall für mein Quaterhorse TI bestellt bei 2R, schaun wir mal wann die lieferbar sind. <<<<<das umgeklappte Burzel macht auch Sinn um den Sattel innen sauber zu halten, sonst kann das Ding nämlich nix


----------



## Burba (9. Januar 2016)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau!! Hab mir die Ardent Skinwall für mein Quaterhorse TI bestellt bei 2R, schaun wir mal wann die lieferbar sind. <<<<<das umgeklappte Burzel macht auch Sinn um den Sattel innen sauber zu halten, sonst kann das Ding nämlich nix


Danke 
Ja, die Reifen sehen schon ganz gut aus. Und der Assaver (hab ihn für's Foto eingeklappt) macht schon Sinn. Er tut genau das, was sein Name sagt, er schützt den Hintern vor Nässe. Da sieht man dann wenigstens nicht so aus, als ob man seine Verdauung nicht im Griff hat .


----------



## Burba (9. Januar 2016)

Ach und beim Unit wollt ich mal weg vom langweiligen Orange/Schwarz. Hab das ja schon mal mit der Verwendung von grünen Tune-Teilen versucht...





gefiel mir aber auch nicht recht. Irgendwie war neben dem tollen Orange das intensive Grün zu viel. Deshalb jetzt mal ein Versuch mit einem Mix aus Silber/Schwarz. Mal sehen, wo das wieder endet...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2016)

mit kmpletter schwarzer gabel, also so hats mir am besten gefallen. obwohl das grün ja ned so gepasst hat...


----------



## Rommos (10. Januar 2016)

Genau, mach mal die grünen Naben raus, dann kannst auch gleich die Speichen entwirren


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Genau, mach mal die grünen Naben raus, dann kannst auch gleich die Speichen entwirren


Hab ich doch schon, siehe oben . Das grüne Wirrzeug ist jetzt in No.3.


----------



## Burba (16. Januar 2016)

So, nun kommt No.4...




 

 

mehr Bilder hab ich noch nicht. Jetzt kommt der spannende Teil, die Farbgebung. Ich will nach drei Rädern mit Standardaufbau (damit meine ich Titan gebürstet und farbiges Elox) mal was anderes. Rahmen und Gabel sind gestrahlt und damit mattgrau, Lenker, Kurbeln und Stubby sind poliert und Farbe soll eine Teillackierung bringen...Über die grübel ich derzeit nach, gesetzt ist ein Rotton. Zwei Varianten hab ich: entweder das Rahmendreieck und die Gabel mit ner Art Banderole (ein- oder zweifarbig) oder Farbe da, wo sich Rohre treffen, so dass es an Muffen erinnert...
Jetzt hab ich Depp die Skizzen liegen lassen, muss ich nächste Woche neue machen...dann würd ich Meinungen dazu hören wollen


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2016)

wie wäre es denn mit rah,endreieck geteilt zu lakieren...

also der länge nach...mit banderole oder ähnliches...


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

So, hab paar Skizzen...Als Grundlage hab ich bei @Rommos aus "Das Ziel der Träume - oder nur eine neue Stufe des Wahnsinn?"   ein Foto des halbfertigen Rahmens geklaut (ich hoffe, er verzeiht mir), da ebenfalls ISP. Es geht nicht um die konkrete Farbe, nur um die Anordnung der Farbflächen...zwei Varianten, so wie gestern beschrieben:

entweder...




 

das noch an den Ausfallenden ergänzt



 

Oder wie ne Banderole, mit zwei Farbtönen





oder einfarbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit rah,endreieck geteilt zu lakieren...
> 
> also der länge nach...mit banderole oder ähnliches...


Ahh, das probier ich mal...


----------



## simonda (17. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die geteilte Banderole mit zwei Farben bisher am schönsten.


----------



## gpzmandel (17. Januar 2016)

Hi Jens ich finde das am schönsten. Da haste aber echt wieder einen schönen Rahmen. Nicht den auf dem Bild da weiss ich ja


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit rah,endreieck geteilt zu lakieren...
> 
> also der länge nach...mit banderole oder ähnliches...


Ich vermute, du meinst etwa so?


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

ich sammel jetzt erstmal Meinungen...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich vermute, du meinst etwa so?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453874



jo sowas...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2016)

sowas


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

Jaa, Mr. English hat auch immer was zu bieten...


----------



## Chrowen (17. Januar 2016)

Geteilt gefällt mir nicht so, lieber einfarbig.Dafür dann was schönes

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2016)

Bild No.2


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2016)

gabel würde ich einfarbig machen...ganz in rot...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2016)

Was für ein Rahmen und was für eine Kurbel ist das?
Extrem lecker

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Was für ein Rahmen und was für eine Kurbel ist das?
> Extrem lecker
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Schön, dass es dir gefällt. Ist wie immer Maßarbeit von Vigmos .


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2016)

Ah ok,hätt ich mir ja fast denken können...danke.
Sieht schön klassisch aus.

Ohne Umwerfer?
Ich seh da keinen Leitungsanschlag....


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ah ok,hätt ich mir ja fast denken können...danke.
> Sieht schön klassisch aus.
> 
> Ohne Umwerfer?
> Ich seh da keinen Leitungsanschlag....


Richtig erkannt, wird 1x11...ich probier dann auch gleich mal n ovales Kb.
Da gibts ja heut nen witzigen neuen Fred, wo sich dreifach-und zweifach-Fahrer mit Einfach-Fahrern zanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Januar 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt, wird 1x11...ich probier dann auch gleich mal n ovales Kb.
> Da gibts ja heut nen witzigen neuen Fred, wo sich dreifach-und zweifach-Fahrer mit Einfach-Fahrern zanken



Ja genau,irgendwie drollig...man merkt das der Winter da ist.
Ist wieder 

Zeit


----------



## Rüdiger (18. Januar 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich vermute, du meinst etwa so?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453874


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein farbiges Sattelrohr und eine passende Sattelstütze interessant und trotzdem "klassisch aussehen.
Irgendwann in den 90ern hatte REWEL auch mal mit Hitzebehandlung zur Färbung von Ti experimentiert(?); jedenfalls wurden nicht viele so "gefärbte" Rahmen, bzw Teile geliefert.

Grüße


----------



## Burba (19. Januar 2016)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein farbiges Sattelrohr und eine passende Sattelstütze interessant und trotzdem "klassisch aussehen.
> Irgendwann in den 90ern hatte REWEL auch mal mit Hitzebehandlung zur Färbung von Ti experimentiert(?); jedenfalls wurden nicht viele so "gefärbte" Rahmen, bzw Teile geliefert.
> 
> Grüße


Das mit Anlauffarben wär auch ne interessante Variante, aber da fehlt es schon am Ausführenden, abgesehen davon, k.A., ob das Auswirkungen aufs Gefüge hätte...


----------



## Burba (4. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist beim Lackierer, ich bin gespannt...
Ansonsten hab ich endlich polierte Felgen


----------



## Rommos (4. Februar 2016)

Also ist eine Entscheidung gefallen, bin gespannt


----------



## nadine09 (4. Februar 2016)

Das wird der Hammer. Eine ganz neue Stufe des Wahnsinns


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Februar 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also ist eine Entscheidung gefallen, bin gespannt



Ick ooch

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Burba (11. Februar 2016)

Der Lackierer braucht noch...darum mal was anderes (ist auch kein Titan)


----------



## Erbse73 (11. Februar 2016)

Steckachse und Kurbelwelle???


----------



## Burba (17. Februar 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Steckachse und Kurbelwelle???


Grrr, irgendwie ist die Antwort hier weg...
Also Bild 1 war nicht für mich...
und zu Bild 2 gibt's das noch:




 

 

 

und grad eben kam noch was Aktuelles hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (17. Februar 2016)

Ach, ich war heut kurz in meinem Laden des Vertrauens und hab was abgeholt...


----------



## nadine09 (17. Februar 2016)

Harrrrr harrrrrr Harrrrr


----------



## ONE78 (17. Februar 2016)

Mmmh mit dem liebäugele ich auch


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mmmh mit dem liebäugele ich auch



Dito

Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Burba (18. Februar 2016)

Noch paar Bilder dazu


 

 

 



Jetzt muss ich sehen, ob der oder mein Mileba auf No.4 gefahren wird...


----------



## gpzmandel (18. Februar 2016)

Was für ein schönes Kunstwerk.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Februar 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was für ein schönes Kunstwerk.



Brooks ist bekannt für handwerkliche Kunst


----------



## Burba (23. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich wollt ich am Wochenende den Rahmen No.4 vom Lackierer abholen und das Bike komplettieren....
heut meldet sich der Lackierer und teilt mit, dass er ein Probestück gefertigt habe und er könne keine 100%ige Qualität garantieren; 
es scheint, dass Mehrschichtlack in relativ komplizierten Formen mit anschließender freihändiger Umrandung auf gestrahltem Titan selbst erfahrene Lackierer in Angst und Schrecken versetzt 
Ich hab ihn entlastet  .
Nun muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, das Ganze war mit den polierten Teilen auf ne rote Teillackierung ausgelegt 
Na mal sehen


----------



## Steelist (23. Februar 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich am Wochenende den Rahmen No.4 vom Lackierer abholen und das Bike komplettieren....
> heut meldet sich der Lackierer und teilt mit, dass er ein Probestück gefertigt habe und er könne keine 100%ige Qualität garantieren;
> es scheint, dass Mehrschichtlack in relativ komplizierten Formen mit anschließender freihändiger Umrandung auf gestrahltem Titan selbst erfahrene Lackierer in Angst und Schrecken versetzt
> Ich hab ihn entlastet  .
> ...


das mit den polierten Teilen lässt sich regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Februar 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> das mit den polierten Teilen lässt sich regeln


Das Polierte bleibt, wir werden ein paar dezente rote Banderolen machen...


----------



## nadine09 (23. Februar 2016)

NEIN.... Das fällt dem Lacker nach 3 Wochen ein??? Oh je... Und ich war so gespannt wie es wird..... Mpffff.


----------



## Steelist (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## Fischie (24. Februar 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466207
> Anhang anzeigen 466208



Ooohhh, ein neues Mitglied....wer das denn wohl ist...?  

Ich brauch unbedingt auch so eine Kurbel - hab zwar noch kein Bike dazu aber die Kurbel WILL ich haben


----------



## Burba (24. Februar 2016)

Fischie schrieb:


> Ooohhh, ein neues Mitglied....wer das denn wohl ist...?
> 
> Ich brauch unbedingt auch so eine Kurbel - hab zwar noch kein Bike dazu aber die Kurbel WILL ich haben


Genau so läuft das auch bei mir! Erst die Kurbel, dann das Bike dazu bauen...


----------



## Steelist (24. Februar 2016)

So sieht die Arbeit von gestern aus, mehr Bilder im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steelist (24. Februar 2016)

Zum Thema poliert darf ich sicher auch den aktuellen Prototyp meiner Lightachse zeigen?


----------



## Burba (25. Februar 2016)

Die Laufräder sind fertig


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Februar 2016)

schick geworden. Die Kombi mit schwarzen Speichen ist mutig aber leider geil


----------



## Burba (25. Februar 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> schick geworden. Die Kombi mit schwarzen Speichen ist mutig aber leider geil


Danke 
Auch noch silberne Speichen wären mir zu langweilig geworden, ein bisschen Kontrast muss schon sein. Was mich etwas stört, ist die schwarze Kassette, SRAM hat keine silbernen...


----------



## danchoize (25. Februar 2016)

Ist die XX1 nicht Silber? 

Schau: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/XG-1199-XD-11-fach-Kassette-p32555/


----------



## Burba (25. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ist die XX1 nicht Silber?
> 
> Schau:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/XG-1199-XD-11-fach-Kassette-p32555/


na wie aufregend... ich hab immer nur schwarz gesehen


----------



## Steelist (29. Februar 2016)

Um etwas Licht und Glanz in die trübe Winterzeit zu bringen...es wahr mir ein Ehre für dich zu bauen @Burba.


----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

Schade, dass wir nicht auf der Messe drauf anstoßen können


----------



## Steelist (29. Februar 2016)

mehr Bilder natürlich im Album....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steelist (29. Februar 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir nicht auf der Messe drauf anstoßen können


sauf dafür eins mit Roman, dem schulde ich eh noch genug  Aber ein Bild am Stand mit dir wäre cool


----------



## nadine09 (29. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja mal wieder pornös... Love.  Samstag gibt's dann Rahmenfotos... Oder?!


----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> sauf dafür eins mit Roman, dem schulde ich eh noch genug  Aber ein Bild am Stand mit dir wäre cool


Das wird zu machen sein...


----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder pornös... Love.  Samstag gibt's dann Rahmenfotos... Oder?!


mal sehen...muss ja erst nach dem Zusammenbau paar ordentliche Fotos machen...


----------



## nadine09 (29. Februar 2016)

Ach Nr 4 wird dieses Wochenende noch fertig???


----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

Na ich hoffe doch


----------



## nadine09 (29. Februar 2016)

Toll,  jetzt bin ich für den Rest der Woche total aufgeregt    Hauptsache, du vergisst in der ganzen Aufregung meine Felgen nicht... LOL


----------



## Steelist (29. Februar 2016)

eins war ich dir noch schuldig um @a.nienie  zu ärgern


----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> eins war ich dir noch schuldig um @a.nienie  zu ärgern
> Anhang anzeigen 468271


Na das ist ja auch ne geile Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. Februar 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Toll,  jetzt bin ich für den Rest der Woche total aufgeregt    Hauptsache, du vergisst in der ganzen Aufregung meine Felgen nicht... LOL


die stehen im Kalender


----------



## Steelist (1. März 2016)

Heute in freundlich...


----------



## Burba (1. März 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> Heute in freundlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 468502


lecker...und ich hab No.4 noch nicht mal fertig...
da will schon No.5...


----------



## Steelist (1. März 2016)

schön wenn solch Arbeit für den nächsten Aufbau motiviert


----------



## Burba (2. März 2016)

Steelist schrieb:


> schön wenn solch Arbeit für den nächsten Aufbau motiviert


Jaaa, aber so langsam wird es eng...


----------



## herrundmeister (2. März 2016)

@Steelist ich glaube ich muss Dich doch noch zu ner Road Variante überreden, würde gut an meinen Titancrosser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steelist (2. März 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> @Steelist ich glaube ich muss Dich doch noch zu ner Road Variante überreden, würde gut an meinen Titancrosser passen


 Überreden? Muss man mich nicht, ich bau ja ausschließlich nach Anfrage und Kundenwunsch


----------



## Burba (5. März 2016)

So, bin grad aus Leipzig zurück und hab unterwegs noch paar Fotos gemacht, bevor es anfing zu regnen...leider war es schon ziemlich trübe, da kommt die Farbe nicht so gut...


----------



## nadine09 (5. März 2016)

"Wahnsinn"  es ist mega schön geworden!  Ich muss es unbedingt live sehen.  Die Banderolenen gefallen mir gut, als Ersatz für die Lackierung... Obwohl es sehr traurig ist, dass der Rahmen unnütze 3 Wochen beim Lacker rumstehen musste.  Jens mein Lieber, dass hast du mal wieder sehr gut hingekriegt


----------



## Burba (5. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> "Wahnsinn"  es ist mega schön geworden!  Ich muss es unbedingt live sehen.  Die Banderolenen gefallen mir gut, als Ersatz für die Lackierung... Obwohl es sehr traurig ist, dass der Rahmen unnütze 3 Wochen beim Lacker rumstehen musste.  Jens mein Lieber, dass hast du mal wieder sehr gut hingekriegt


schön, dass es gefällt...
ich bin garnicht unfroh, dass das Lackieren nicht geklappt hat, die Banderolen gefallen mir ganz gut und sind nicht zu aufdringlich...ob der Lack auch so gepasst hätte...(werd ich aber nun nicht sicher erfahren)


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. März 2016)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Einzig der Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr wirkt recht "eng"? 
Oder täuscht dies nur?


----------



## Burba (5. März 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut
> Einzig der Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr wirkt recht "eng"?
> Oder täuscht dies nur?


Nee, täuscht nicht, ich hab die Kettenstreben so kurz wie möglich haben wollen (mit der Option, statt der 2,25er doch die 2,1er Reifen zu fahren).


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. März 2016)

Ah ok  der Thunder Burt steht dem Rad super! Auf jeden Fall ein sehr gefälliger Aufbau!

Offtopic: war dein Honzo ein 16"? Bin grad am schauen für mich


----------



## Burba (5. März 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Ah ok  der Thunder Burt steht dem Rad super! Auf jeden Fall ein sehr gefälliger Aufbau!
> 
> Offtopic: war dein Honzo ein 16"? Bin grad am schauen für mich


Da schaust du richtig 
War ne gute Kiste


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. März 2016)

Hab ich mir gedacht 
Wird Zeit das ich mir doch mal ein 29er zulege


----------



## Burba (5. März 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht
> Wird Zeit das ich mir doch mal ein 29er zulege


Ich kann nur zuraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. März 2016)

MoinMoin

Sehr sehr schön und sehr stimmig mit den silber-polierten Akzenten,da sieht man einfach die Leidenschaft und Liebe zum Detail.
Besonders Die Kurbel,der Sattel(Hab meinen auch endlich)und die cleane Lenkzentrale gefallen.
Die Banderolen sind schön dezent und nicht zu aufdringlich.
Auch wenn mir persönlich 29er nicht zusagen,das hat aber rein was mit meiner Körper"größe",äh"kleine"zu tun....

Was für Lenkergriffe sind das eigentlich?
Leder?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## gpzmandel (6. März 2016)

Jens der Hammer das Bike, mal wieder was sehr schönes und stimmiges Rad von dir.


----------



## Burba (6. März 2016)




----------



## Burba (6. März 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Sehr sehr schön und sehr stimmig mit den silber-polierten Akzenten,da sieht man einfach die Leidenschaft und Liebe zum Detail.
> Besonders Die Kurbel,der Sattel(Hab meinen auch endlich)und die cleane Lenkzentrale gefallen.
> ...


Guten Morgen Nils, nein, das ist kein Leder. Das sind Reverse Seismic-Ergo 34, seeehr angenehme Griffe.

Gru0 Jens


----------



## Burba (6. März 2016)

erste Ausfahrt...




 

 

 

 

Die Kiste geht, es ist eine Wonne! Ich mag es ja sehr kompakt und das haben wir hier perfekt hinbekommen...Von der X01 bin ich begeistert, sowas unkompliziertes hab ich noch nicht erlebt; auspacken, anschrauben, Kette und Bowdenzug montieren und schon ist alles perfekt, kein justieren, nachstellen...nix!
Hab hier ein ovales Kettenblatt verbaut, nachdem ich mal nen Test gelesen hab, wollt ich sowas mal probieren. Erstes Fazit, ich merk nichts...


----------



## Rüdiger (7. März 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> So, bin grad aus Leipzig zurück und hab unterwegs noch paar Fotos gemacht, bevor es anfing zu regnen...leider war es schon ziemlich trübe, da kommt die Farbe nicht so gut...
> /QUOTE]



Hallo,

Gratulation zum bike; wirklich ein klasse Aufbau und m.A. auch nette Fotos - ich bin z.Z. noch komplett 26" unterwegs und jetzt eigentlich erstmalig am Zweifeln.

Wo hast du eigentlich die tolle Bremse her, insbesonders die Griffe sind prima - sind die neu oder aus einem "Classic" Projekt über?

Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Burba (7. März 2016)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gratulation zum bike; wirklich ein klasse Aufbau und m.A. auch nette Fotos - ich bin z.Z. noch komplett 26" unterwegs und jetzt eigentlich erstmalig am Zweifeln.
> 
> ...


Hallo Rüdiger, danke 
die Bremse ist ne Avid BB7 Road SL, die Hebel sind gute alte Kooka.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Burba (9. März 2016)

Nach den ersten paar Tagen: Der C 13 passte nicht recht (erstaunlich, was 8 mm Breitenunterschied ausmachen) und ist auf No.3 gewandert, hier hab ich jetzt den C 15 drauf, passt mit seinem Grau auch gut zum Rahmen.



 

Das ovale Kettenblatt fasziniert mich...ich fahr fettere Gänge und bin schneller.


----------



## nadine09 (9. März 2016)

auf dem Bild sieht das aber anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> auf dem Bild sieht das aber anders aus


Spotte nur, Samstag jag ich dich da hoch


----------



## nadine09 (9. März 2016)

Sonntag?! Oder fahren wir Samstag nochmal extra?


----------



## Burba (9. März 2016)

Sonntag kann ich nicht...


----------



## OIRAM (17. März 2016)

Ja, die Klingel ist schon wirklich krass...
Hätte nie gedacht, das man qualität einer Fahrradbimmel tatsächlich hören kann.


----------



## Affekopp (17. März 2016)

... was ist das den für ein wahnsinns Lenker?


----------



## Gudyo (18. März 2016)

modifizierter Titanschalldämpfer von einer G3 ?
Geiles Bike und geile Bimmel, bei mir hats nur für den Chinaimport gereicht aber auch die klingt schon ganz ordentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (23. März 2016)

Haltet mich für verrückt, aber Nr 2 hat sich etwas verändert.  Der Rahmen hat jetzt das selbe finish wie Jens sein Nr. 4 und die Rohloff ist gegen eine 1x10 sram getauscht.... Die shimano hydraulik Bremsen sind gewichen, dafür fahre ich jetzt die bewährte mechanische Avid bb7.  Hab ich was vergessen?  Beim Licht hat sich nichts geändert.... Nur das es diesmal nur 2h gedauert hat, alle Kabel zu verlegen


----------



## Burba (23. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber Nr 2 hat sich etwas verändert.  Der Rahmen hat jetzt das selbe finish wie Jens sein Nr. 4 und die Rohloff ist gegen eine 1x10 sram getauscht.... Die shimano hydraulik Bremsen sind gewichen, dafür fahre ich jetzt die bewährte mechanische Avid bb7.  Hab ich was vergessen?  Beim Licht hat sich nichts geändert.... Nur das es diesmal nur 2h gedauert hat, alle Kabel zu verlegen   Anhang anzeigen 475721Anhang anzeigen 475722Anhang anzeigen 475723Anhang anzeigen 475724


Sieht schon mal gut aus...na das will ich morgen Abend im Original sehen 
Wenn die Blautöne auch noch halbwegs harmonieren...die Bremshebel sind schön schlank!


----------



## Burba (23. März 2016)

Ach, ich will doch mal kurz mein Mitbringsel von der BFS zeigen...


----------



## Steelist (23. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber Nr 2 hat sich etwas verändert.  Der Rahmen hat jetzt das selbe finish wie Jens sein Nr. 4 und die Rohloff ist gegen eine 1x10 sram getauscht.... Die shimano hydraulik Bremsen sind gewichen, dafür fahre ich jetzt die bewährte mechanische Avid bb7.  Hab ich was vergessen?  Beim Licht hat sich nichts geändert.... Nur das es diesmal nur 2h gedauert hat, alle Kabel zu verlegen   Anhang anzeigen 475721Anhang anzeigen 475722Anhang anzeigen 475723Anhang anzeigen 475724


Hallo @nadine09 ,

das einzige was an diesem Bike verrückt ist, ist die Tatsache das daran keine matt gestrahlte Steelist mit blau eloxiertem Garbaruk Kettenblatt und schwarzen decals ist.

Lg

Daniel............tolles Radl


----------



## ONE78 (23. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber Nr 2 hat sich etwas verändert.  Der Rahmen hat jetzt das selbe finish wie Jens sein Nr. 4 und die Rohloff ist gegen eine 1x10 sram getauscht.... Die shimano hydraulik Bremsen sind gewichen, dafür fahre ich jetzt die bewährte mechanische Avid bb7.  Hab ich was vergessen?  Beim Licht hat sich nichts geändert.... Nur das es diesmal nur 2h gedauert hat, alle Kabel zu verlegen   Anhang anzeigen 475721Anhang anzeigen 475722Anhang anzeigen 475723Anhang anzeigen 475724


sieht sehr kühl aus 
die speedking könnte ich eigentlich auch mal testen, gehen die tubeless? ich wollte eigentlich nach den super moto mal die neuen big one liteskin testen...
wieso man(frau) aber von hydraulischen auf mech. bremsen wechselt, verstehe ich nicht. und die bb7 fahre ich schon sehr, sehr lange an diversen rädern(haupsächlich mit dropbar).


----------



## Rommos (23. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber Nr 2 hat sich etwas verändert.  Der Rahmen hat jetzt das selbe finish wie Jens sein Nr. 4 und die Rohloff ist gegen eine 1x10 sram getauscht.... Die shimano hydraulik Bremsen sind gewichen, dafür fahre ich jetzt die bewährte mechanische Avid bb7.  Hab ich was vergessen?  Beim Licht hat sich nichts geändert.... Nur das es diesmal nur 2h gedauert hat, alle Kabel zu verlegen   Anhang anzeigen 475721Anhang anzeigen 475722Anhang anzeigen 475723Anhang anzeigen 475724


Hallo Nadine,

das kommt äusserst elegant rüber  sehr glungen!

LG
Roman

p.s. schade, dass wir uns irgendwie gar nicht unterhalten konnten auf der BFS....


----------



## Raze (23. März 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Ach, ich will doch mal kurz mein Mitbringsel von der BFS zeigen...




Sehr schön, steel is real:


----------



## Burba (26. März 2016)

Ich probier jetzt mal den Lenker, den ich fürs zweite Unit hab bauen lassen, auf No.4...


----------



## Rommos (26. März 2016)

Mensch Jens,

führst dubeigentlich eine Liste um den Überblick zu behalten 

Teil X, gebaut für Bike Y, jetzt verbaut in Bike Z.
Am Ende alles durchgetauscht bis zur Originalkonfiguration - endlich perfekt 
LG
Roman


----------



## Burba (26. März 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mensch Jens,
> 
> führst dubeigentlich eine Liste um den Überblick zu behalten
> 
> ...


och, das krieg ich noch hin...

Hast du eigentlich noch Karten bekommen in Dresden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. März 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> och, das krieg ich noch hin...
> 
> Hast du eigentlich noch Karten bekommen in Dresden?


Nein, da ging nix. Vor allem war am Montag Vorverkaufsbeginn für die Spielzeit 16/17 - da war eine Schlange ohne Ende an der Schinkel-Wache....
Wir haben eine Führung mitgemacht, war auch sehr interessant. Man kommt sicher wieder mal in die Gegend


----------



## nadine09 (26. März 2016)

Na sieht doch gut aus mit dem Lenker.  Zeig mal noch n Bild von der Seite.  Wie fährt sich der Lenker?


----------



## Burba (26. März 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Na sieht doch gut aus mit dem Lenker.  Zeig mal noch n Bild von der Seite.  Wie fährt sich der Lenker?


hab ich noch nicht...der andere war bequemer, da schmaler, der hier dürfte etwas besser im Gelände sein...


----------



## Burba (3. April 2016)

Der Lenker hat sich heut bewährt, bleibt. Muss ich mir bloß mal ums polieren Gedanken machen...


----------



## nadine09 (11. April 2016)

Hab ich da grad was von polieren gehört???


----------



## Burba (11. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Hab ich da grad was von polieren gehört???


Wenn ich Zeit hab, probieren wir das mal...


----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen hier, falls noch jemand mitliest (außer Nadine natürlich, die ist treu ). Hab No.4 a die Ostsee mitgenommen, auf den Darss...
Schöne Gegend, lang hin zu radeln und außerhalb der Hauptsaison auch nicht überlaufen.








weite Landschaften, immer wieder schöne Ausblicke














und zum Schluss trafen sich zwei Kunstwerke 





Ach, und hab nebenbei festgestellt, dass die Kombi aus Blunt 35 und Thunderburt ziemlich klasse ist. Bin noch nie so gut durch sandige Passagen gekommen...


----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2016)

Ich lese auch noch mit. 
Darf ich meinen Titanwahn hier auch präsentieren?


----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich lese auch noch mit.
> Darf ich meinen Titanwahn hier auch präsentieren?


Zeig mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2016)

Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Ich warte noch auf die 27.5er Felgen in 52mm Breite, damit passen dann auch 3.0er Reifen drauf.
Den Aufbauthread gibts hier: Titanium Projekt 2016 





Zu dem Sattel hast Du mich inspiriert.


----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Ich warte noch auf die 27.5er Felgen in 52mm Breite, damit passen dann auch 3.0er Reifen drauf.
> Den Aufbauthread gibts hier: Titanium Projekt 2016
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas hört man gern . Kannst du ihn noch etwas nach hinten schieben, es sieht grad etwas eigen aus.
Hab deine Bilder durchgesehen. Das Bike hat paar interessante Details 
Allerdings find ich den Übergang Steuerrohr/Gabel nicht so gelungen...
Und ich bin gespannt, wie das Bike mit den "richtigen" Reifen aussieht...


----------



## nadine09 (14. April 2016)

Ich hab Nr 2 in den Spreewald mitgenommen... Mal sehen,  wann ich das gute Stück hier ausführen kann... Dann gibt's natürlich auch Bilder.


----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2016)

Der Sattel schaut wegen dem Schatten vom Blitz auf dem Bild bissel merkwürdig aus. Die Neigung habe ich noch bissel angepasst.
Beim Übergang Steuerrohr/Gabel war nicht mehr rauszuholen mit dem 44er Steuerrohr, aber das brauche ich.

Auf die 584x46mm Felgen und die halbfetten Reifen bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Rommos (14. April 2016)

Also ich schau hier auch immer rein 
Und an die Ostsee würde ich gerne mal mit Bike fahren.
@nadine09 - Spreewald ist top - mit bike und mit Kanu


----------



## Burba (15. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich hab Nr 2 in den Spreewald mitgenommen... Mal sehen,  wann ich das gute Stück hier ausführen kann... Dann gibt's natürlich auch Bilder.


Ich glaub, von Lübbenau aus hab ich schon al ne schöne Tour an der Spree entlang gemacht.



Rommos schrieb:


> Also ich schau hier auch immer rein
> Und an die Ostsee würde ich gerne mal mit Bike fahren.
> @nadine09 - Spreewald ist top - mit bike und mit Kanu


Das freut mich .

Dann plan doch einfach mal nen Urlaub, ich kann Rügen wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (15. April 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Der Sattel schaut wegen dem Schatten vom Blitz auf dem Bild bissel merkwürdig aus. Die Neigung habe ich noch bissel angepasst.
> Beim Übergang Steuerrohr/Gabel war nicht mehr rauszuholen mit dem 44er Steuerrohr, aber das brauche ich.
> 
> Auf die 584x46mm Felgen und die halbfetten Reifen bin ich auch mal gespannt.



Ok, ich hab ab der zweiten Gabel beim Gabelbau darauf geachtet, dass das Mittelstück der Gabelkrone den gleichen Durchmesser wie das Steuerrohr hat...
bei deinem 44er Steuerrohr könnt man das vielleicht konisch gestalten, um es nicht zu fett werden zu lassen.


----------



## Speedskater (15. April 2016)

Auf der Zeichnung sieht das so aus.




Mit einem dünneren Steuerrohr wäre es sicher hübscher, aber ich finde es ok so.


----------



## Burba (15. April 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mit einem dünneren Steuerrohr wäre es sicher hübscher, aber ich finde es ok so.


Dann ist alles gut...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2016)

schöne bilder Jens...


----------



## Burba (17. April 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schöne bilder Jens...


Danke . 
Die nächste Bewährungprobe wird Anfang Mai im Allgäu sein. Da kann ich endlich 11fach und ovales KB austesten.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke .
> Die nächste Bewährungprobe wird Anfang Mai im Allgäu sein. Da kann ich endlich 11fach und ovales KB austesten.



wenn alles gut geht fahre ich ab nächstem woende 1x11...
ind dann in riva das erste mal 1x11 im rennen


----------



## Burba (17. April 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn alles gut geht fahre ich ab nächstem woende 1x11...
> ind dann in riva das erste mal 1x11 im rennen


Da drück ich die Daumen


----------



## Burba (24. April 2016)

Suchbild , was ist anders?


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2016)

Die Gabel schaut anders aus.

Hier mal ein Bild in der Natur.


----------



## nadine09 (24. April 2016)

Federgabel... Jens?! Bist du es?  Was hast du vor?  Ich bin irritiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Federgabel... Jens?! Bist du es?  Was hast du vor?  Ich bin irritiert


ich brauchs grad etwas gemütlicher...


----------



## nadine09 (24. April 2016)

du und gemütlich.... Tzzzzzz


----------



## Raze (24. April 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Suchbild , was ist anders?



Anhang anzeigen 487030

Die Gabel hat einen Nachlauf statt eines Vorlaufs - oder sie ist falsch rum montiert  ? Habe ich jetzt etwas gewonnen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2016)

gabel breitere pedale andere kurbel...die nichtpolierte


----------



## Burba (24. April 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gabel breitere pedale andere kurbel...die nichtpolierte


drei von vier Punkten... Sattel ist auch noch getauscht, hier passt der C17 besser, muss jetzt nur noch grauer werden


----------



## Burba (26. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir...
Fürs Allgäu hatt ich No.4 die herumstehende Federgabel verpasst. 




 

Bin da aber nicht zu viel gekommen, mal ne Drei-Länder-Tour am Bodensee lang bis zum alten Rhein, um endlich mal einen Fuß auf Schweizer Boden zu setzen 



 

Hab jetzt zum Tourer umgerüstet, die Starrgabel ist wieder drin, mein "Lowrider" kam drauf.


----------



## Burba (27. Juni 2016)

Ich mach grad noch bisschen Kleinkram: Letztens fielen mir die braunen Ledergriffe von meinem Schindelhauer in die Hände. Mit deren Austausch begann 2010 der Tuningwahn. Da ich lang nix braunes mehr verbaut hatte, war es mal Zeit dafür, also Sattel und Reifen besorgt:



 

 



Ich finde, Braun harmoniert gut mit dem orangen Elox. Der Sattel ist noch offen, ich hab noch nen Swallow Titan. Werd beide ausgiebig probieren...


----------



## Burba (27. Juni 2016)

Ach ja, die Gabel ist auch neu, ich hatte mir bei No.4 noch eine mitbauen lassen, da mir die originale nicht mehr recht gefiel...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 506567


Sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Doch weshalb steht das Vorderrad nicht mittig in der Gabel? Oder täuscht da nur die Perspektive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joobxx (29. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Doch weshalb steht das Vorderrad nicht mittig in der Gabel? Oder täuscht da nur die Perspektive?


das habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur gefragt habe ich nicht, könnte wegen der Bremsscheibe sein?!?


----------



## Burba (29. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Doch weshalb steht das Vorderrad nicht mittig in der Gabel? Oder täuscht da nur die Perspektive?





Joobxx schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur gefragt habe ich nicht, könnte wegen der Bremsscheibe sein?!?



Ha, ich hab erst mal nachgeschaut 
ist natürlich nur die Perspektive, Radl steht nicht exakt ausgerichtet...


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juni 2016)

Eine Kocmo 1zöllig mit 210 MM Schaft und 410 MM EBH geht für zwoffuffzig weiter....... hatt ich bloss fuer ein paar hundert KM im HT von TR
 Mit Cantisockeln ohne Schaeden.  Klassische streight fork befindet sich in Schwabing.


----------



## Burba (29. Juni 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Eine Kocmo 1zöllig mit 210 MM Schaft und 410 MM EBH geht für zwoffuffzig weiter....... hatt ich bloss fuer ein paar hundert KM im HT von TR
> Mit Cantisockeln ohne Schaeden.  Klassische streight fork befindet sich in Schwabing.


???


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juni 2016)

Wer diese Raritaet ohne Gew. Limit brauchen kann,  möge mir eine PN schicken.


----------



## Burba (29. Juni 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wer diese Raritaet ohne Gew. Limit brauchen kann,  möge mir eine PN schicken.


Ok, dann deutlich: das hier ist mein Fred und keine Handelsplattform. 1" passt auch nicht zu meinen Bikes. Du wirst hier wenig Erfolg haben, hier lesen nicht so viele mit...versuchs mal im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juni 2016)

ach so, dank


----------



## Bener (29. Juni 2016)

Also ich lese hier, sogar regelmäßig, hab aber nichts beizutragen..!


----------



## Burba (29. Juni 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ach so, dank


gerne


----------



## Burba (29. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier, sogar regelmäßig, hab aber nichts beizutragen..!



Freut mich, muss ja auch nicht...
(obwohl so n bisschen Bauchpinseln tät schon gut )


----------



## Burba (3. Juli 2016)

So, No.3 hat noch paar andere Reifen bekommen, passend zum grünen Elox...



 

 

 

Natürlich stimmt der Farbton nicht ganz 
aber endlich ist die weiße Aufschrift auf den Felgen passend...


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2016)

Bauchpinselmodus an/
Deine Bikes sind alle sensationell,
/Bauchpinselmodus aus
allerdings stehe ich mehr auf dicke Dinger.
Ausritt mit Moppelchen.




Grüße aus dem Vinschgau
Armin


----------



## Burba (3. Juli 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bauchpinselmodus an/
> Deine Bikes sind alles sensationell,
> /Bauchpinselmodus aus
> allerdings stehe ich mehr auf dicke Dinger.
> ...



Danke 
Schönes Gerät


----------



## Burba (8. Juli 2016)

Hab ein Päckchen von Danny "Leitwolf" bekommen...



 

hab leider keine Waage...


----------



## nadine09 (8. Juli 2016)

Na wo bleibt jetzt das Foto? Sind denn die Pedalen immer noch nicht angebaut? Tzzzzz


----------



## Burba (8. Juli 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Na wo bleibt jetzt das Foto? Sind denn die Pedalen immer noch nicht angebaut? Tzzzzz


Nöö, hatt heut wichtigeres zu tun...hoffe, die Reifen sind im Laden, dann kann ich heut abend endlich testen, wo die 27,5+ reinpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2016)

Die 2,8er Sumo sind da...im Unit ist es zu knapp, da bleibt nur 1 mm Luft. Aber No.4 hat genug Platz...
Hab mir mit Dually und Huegi nen Laufradsatz dafür bauen lassen...


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juli 2016)

Wie breit sind die in echt?


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie breit sind die in echt?





guckstu - hab auch schon gefragt (68mm - mal sehen, wo & wofür es die gibt....)


----------



## Burba (18. Juli 2016)

Bin endlich mal zum radeln gekommen...



 

 

Die Deppen hätten die NX-Kassette ein paar Monate früher rausbringen können, dann hätt ich mir den XD-Freilauf sparen können und weiter alle Teile untereinander tauschen können...
Jetzt steht der 29er Laufradsatz rum, weil ich ihn nicht SSP ins zweite Unit bauen kann . Was solls...
Die dicken Schlappen machen Spaß, ich kann aber nicht behaupten, dass ich besser unterwegs bin...


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juli 2016)

wieviel druck fährste denn?


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wieviel druck fährste denn?


 ca. 1 bar


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juli 2016)

ich hab in meinen super moto auch knapp 1bar drin und das rollt noch sehr gut. das "besser" kommt bei mir nur auf kopfsteinpflaster oder sonstigen miesen wegen zum vorschein, aber da sehr deutlich.


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich hab in meinen super moto auch knapp 1bar drin und das rollt noch sehr gut. das "besser" kommt bei mir nur auf kopfsteinpflaster oder sonstigen miesen wegen zum vorschein, aber da sehr deutlich.


Ja, Kopfsteinpflaster ist tatsächlich schön weggebügelt...und in der märkischen Streusandbüchse würde es auch deutlich besser gehen, aber da komm ich grad nicht hin....


----------



## Burba (25. August 2016)

Ich bau grad bisschen am zweiten Unit und mach dafür nen Fred auf, passt ja hier nicht recht rein...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kona-unit-die-zweite.816035/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (25. August 2016)

Achso, der 27,5+ Laufradsatz ist wieder raus aus No.4, hat sich nicht bewährt...


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

No.2 ist zurück...





Mal sehen, ich lass es ruhig angehen. Erst mal Unit Nr.2 fertig stellen


----------



## Rommos (1. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> No.2 ist zurück...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ging das denn? Hast du Sehnsucht verspürt (geht mir fast bei jedem verkauften Rahmen so ) oder will @nadine09 doch was ganz "eigenes"


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wie ging das denn? Hast du Sehnsucht verspürt (geht mir fast bei jedem verkauften Rahmen so ) oder will @nadine09 doch was ganz "eigenes"


Nadine hat festgestellt, dass das Projekt nicht ganz passend war. Und eh der Rahmen irgendwo vertickt wird, hab ich ihn zurückgekauft...werd ich No.5 eben verschieben


----------



## nadine09 (1. September 2016)

Ich melde mich mal kurz zu Wort

Ich bin vom Körperbau her doch deutlich anders gestrickt, als Jens. Der Rahmen ist 1a auf Jens zugeschnitten und mir leider auf Dauer doch n tick zu klein. Deswegegen bin ich sehr froh, dass Nr2 jetzt wieder da ist, wo sie hingehört. Ich hohl morgen mein neues Gefährt ab und dann reiht sich bei mir Kona Nr2 im Fuhrpark ein. 

Jens, mach wieder was cooles draus!


----------



## Rommos (1. September 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal kurz zu Wort
> 
> Ich bin vom Körperbau her doch deutlich anders gestrickt, als Jens. Der Rahmen ist 1a auf Jens zugeschnitten und mir leider auf Dauer doch n tick zu klein. Deswegegen bin ich sehr froh, dass Nr2 jetzt wieder da ist, wo sie hingehört. Ich hohl morgen mein neues Gefährt ab und dann reiht sich bei mir Kona Nr2 im Fuhrpark ein.
> 
> Jens, mach wieder was cooles draus!



Du hast dich wohl trotzdem bei Jens angesteckt bzw. bist auch konafiziert worden von ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal kurz zu Wort
> 
> Ich bin vom Körperbau her doch deutlich anders gestrickt, als Jens. Der Rahmen ist 1a auf Jens zugeschnitten und mir leider auf Dauer doch n tick zu klein. Deswegegen bin ich sehr froh, dass Nr2 jetzt wieder da ist, wo sie hingehört. Ich hohl morgen mein neues Gefährt ab und dann reiht sich bei mir Kona Nr2 im Fuhrpark ein.
> 
> Jens, mach wieder was cooles draus!


Das ist halt das Problem mit Maßrahmen...Nadine brauchte z.B. ne extralange Sattelstütze um meinen Rahmen fahren zu können und er war ihr immer etwas zu weich (was ich nun wieder sehr schätze). War halt ein Versuch...Und ihr neues Honzo ist auch was Feines


----------



## nadine09 (1. September 2016)

Konafiziert bin ich durch unseren Stammradladen "Rad der Stadt" in Magdeburg. Die Jungs sind nämlich richtig gestört 

Bin letztens das Honzo AL 29 im Harz gefahren und hab mich spontan verliebt. 

So jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## Rommos (1. September 2016)

Ich glaub, Magdeburg wäre auch mal eine Reise wert 

Muss langsam mal anfangen, für die BFS 2017 zu planen...


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Konafiziert bin ich durch unseren Stammradladen "Rad der Stadt" in Magdeburg. Die Jungs sind nämlich richtig gestört
> 
> Bin letztens das Honzo AL 29 im Harz gefahren und hab mich spontan verliebt.
> 
> So jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema


och, wir können ruhig weiter über Kona quatschen, ich hab heut nix mehr zu meinen Titanen zu sagen...


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Magdeburg wäre auch mal eine Reise wert
> 
> Muss langsam mal anfangen, für die BFS 2017 zu planen...



Du bist willkommen 

Die BFS 2017 werd ich wohl wieder als Besucher sehen. Ich versuch Danny zu überreden, nächstes Jahr nach Wien zu fahren... (mhm, da muss No.5 dann wohl doch noch...)


----------



## Rommos (1. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Du bist willkommen
> 
> Die BFS 2017 werd ich wohl wieder als Besucher sehen. Ich versuch Danny zu überreden, nächstes Jahr nach Wien zu fahren... (mhm, da muss No.5 dann wohl doch noch...)



Danke  Vielleicht ja auf der Rückreise von Meck. Pomm Ende Oktober einen Abstecher oder so....

Wien wäre auch eine Reise wert...


----------



## nadine09 (1. September 2016)

Jaaaaaa genau....weiter geht's  Stillstand ist der Tod

@Rommos: komm Freitag abends im Laden vorbei, kriegst auch n Bier . Du musst nur damit leben, dass so ca 50% der Leute da völlig verrückt sind


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke  Vielleicht ja auf der Rückreise von Meck. Pomm Ende Oktober einen Abstecher oder so....
> 
> Wien wäre auch eine Reise wert...


Sag rechtzeitig Bescheid, dann kümmern wir uns um ne Übernachtung...


----------



## Rommos (2. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Sag rechtzeitig Bescheid, dann kümmern wir uns um ne Übernachtung...



Ja, hab ich mal vorgemerkt. Wir sind aber zu weit, ist unser Jahres-Bike-Kajak-Urlaub 



nadine09 schrieb:


> @Rommos: komm Freitag abends im Laden vorbei, kriegst auch n Bier . Du musst nur damit leben, dass so ca 50% der Leute da völlig verrückt sind



Freitag wird wohl schwierig, weil wir normal Samstag zurück fahren. Aber mit bike-verrückten Leuten macht es immer Laune


----------



## Burba (2. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mal vorgemerkt. Wir sind aber zu weit, ist unser Jahres-Bike-Kajak-Urlaub



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Platz hab ich, aber nix zum drauf pennen. Bin beim Neueinrichten noch nicht bis zu Gästeschlafmöglichkeiten gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (2. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Platz hab ich, aber nix zum drauf pennen. Bin beim Neueinrichten noch nicht bis zu Gästeschlafmöglichkeiten gekommen...


Kein Stress Jens, mal sehen ob´s klappt...
Wir nächtigen auch gern im Hotel oder so


----------



## Burba (2. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kein Stress Jens, mal sehen ob´s klappt...
> Wir nächtigen auch gern im Hotel oder so


Nix Stress, das kriegen wir schon hin...


----------



## Burba (7. September 2016)

Also, ich hab mein "Zwischenprojekt" erst mal fertig gestellt...





Ich weiß, dass die Gabel nicht jedermanns Sache ist, egal; die Kiste macht einfach nur Spass 

Hab nun Zeit für die zweite Runde mit No.2
Erstmal geschaut, was so da ist...jetzt klaffen doch Lücken in der "Restekiste"

Also Rahmen ist klar, ne schwarze Sid (würd ich gern titanfarben lackieren lassen oder polieren?)




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2057381]
	
[/URL]

Maxxis Skinwall, heller C 17 und schwarze BB7 stehen fest, dazu die Steelist...










morgen weiter graben...


----------



## Erbse73 (8. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mein "Zwischenprojekt" erst mal fertig gestellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frage: Wie fahren sich die Schwalbe Super Moto? Überlege einen Kauf in 29Zoll für mein Swift SS-Aufbau


----------



## Burba (8. September 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie fahren sich die Schwalbe Super Moto? Überlege einen Kauf in 29Zoll für mein Swift SS-Aufbau



Machen sich gut. Die 2,8er fahr ich mit 1-1,5 bar, sind angenehm komfortabel . Kann noch nix zu Nässeverhalten sagen, mach mir da aber keine Sorgen...


----------



## Burba (8. September 2016)

Weiter...

Kooka in rot oder silber und (erstmal) Avid-Scheiben in 180 und 160...







Steuersatz in schwarz oder orange (der wohl eher nicht), nagelneue DT-Swiss...







Jetzt muss ich entscheiden (und etwas auf die Kosten schauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):

entweder Aufbau mit Schwarz und Silber: hätt ich vor ner Weile strikt abgelehnt, hab aber mittlerweile gelernt, dass, egal wie sehr man in eine Richtung arbeitet, immer ein Teil silber oder schwarz übrig bleibt...

oder (wie in der ersten Runde) mit rotem Elox: Bremshebel sind da, Steuersatz und Hinterradnabe wären kostenlos, ein rotes Wolftooth-Kb würd es abrunden...


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie fahren sich die Schwalbe Super Moto? Überlege einen Kauf in 29Zoll für mein Swift SS-Aufbau


Jürgen, bin die auf meinem Spotbrand gefahren, absolut problemlos, angenehm gut rollend


----------



## Burba (8. September 2016)

Laufräder muss ich eh zu bauen lassen, als Felgen sind Ryde Trace 35 gesetzt. Oder erst mal Laufräder aus Unit Nr.1 (komplett schwarz)oder No.4 (poliert) nehmen und Laufradbau verschieben… Schaltung wird wieder 11fach SRAM, ne NX-Kassette hab ich ja schon.

Ich überlege, passend zu Sattel und Skinwall eventuell mit Cambium-Lenkerband ne Banderole am Rahmen anbringen, hab ich schon mal beim Humuhumu versucht, gefiel mir ganz gut…


----------



## Joobxx (9. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Laufräder muss ich eh zu bauen lassen, als Felgen sind Ryde Trace 35 gesetzt. Oder erst mal Laufräder aus Unit Nr.1 (komplett schwarz)oder No.4 (poliert) nehmen und Laufradbau verschieben… Schaltung wird wieder 11fach SRAM, ne NX-Kassette hab ich ja schon.
> 
> Ich überlege, passend zu Sattel und Skinwall eventuell mit Cambium-Lenkerband ne Banderole am Rahmen anbringen, hab ich schon mal beim Humuhumu versucht, gefiel mir ganz gut…



bin ja eher für Farbenfrohe Aufbauten, bin mal gespannt was du zauberst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. September 2016)

Joobxx schrieb:


> bin ja eher für Farbenfrohe Aufbauten, bin mal gespannt was du zauberst.....


 Ich auch, einerseits hab ich Elox n bisschen über, andererseits sah Rot/Titan gut aus...


----------



## Joobxx (9. September 2016)

ja, das sah gut aus, Titan muss meiner Meinung nach auch immer Titan bleiben, hast du schon mal mit Aufkleber Deko gearbeitet, das ist sehr dekorativ und verfehlt die Wirkung auch nicht, vor allem bleibt der Untergrund immer erhalten. Da sind super Möglichkeiten drin. Und es ist reversibel.


----------



## Burba (9. September 2016)

Joobxx schrieb:


> ja, das sah gut aus, Titan muss meiner Meinung nach auch immer Titan bleiben, hast du schon mal mit Aufkleber Deko gearbeitet, das ist sehr dekorativ und verfehlt die Wirkung auch nicht, vor allem bleibt der Untergrund immer erhalten. Da sind super Möglichkeiten drin. Und es ist reversibel.



Ja, No.4 ist mit Folien versehen. Da wollt ich ne Teillackierung, der Lackierer hat aber gekniffen...
Da sind wir auf Foilen ausgewichen.


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

So langsam wirft die BFS 2017 ihre Schatten voraus, das bringt Überlegungen in Gang...
Da ich wohl wieder mit Danny ausstellen werd, überleg ich: No.2 piekfein aufbauen, also ohne kostengünstige Zwischenlösungen (und diesmal hoffentlich *mit* Teillackierung) 
oder vielleicht ein neues 27,5+ SSP mit Starrgabel...


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> So langsam wirft die BFS 2017 ihre Schatten voraus, das bringt Überlegungen in Gang...
> Da ich wohl wieder mit Danny ausstellen werd, überleg ich: No.2 piekfein aufbauen, also ohne kostengünstige Zwischenlösungen (und diesmal hoffentlich *mit* Teillackierung)
> oder vielleicht ein neues 27,5+ SSP mit Starrgabel...



Ich würde sagen - stelle genau diese 2 Optionen aus 

Muss auch langsam schauen wegen BFS, so ein Berlin-Trip will ja organisiert sein


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen - stelle genau diese 2 Optionen aus
> 
> Muss auch langsam schauen wegen BFS, so ein Berlin-Trip will ja organisiert sein



Hach ja, dis is denn doch finanziell zu fett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Hach ja, dis is denn doch finanziell zu fett...


dann B+ - neues Rad ist immer gut


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> dann B+ - neues Rad ist immer gut


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir mal wieder was bauen lassen...


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2016)

No.4 mal an der Ostsee bewegt...


----------



## Burba (3. November 2016)

Da eine kleine mißgünstige Type aus Dresden meinen Titanbauer Danny nach der BFS verklagt hat (die Namensähnlichkeit war 10 Jahre lang kein Problem ) und er kein Geld bei Anwälten und Gerichten vergeuden wollte, gibt es "Leitwolf" nicht mehr. 
Daher mach ich mal nen neuen Fred auf:  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-...il-oder-no-2-die-zweite.824620/#post-14154257


----------



## nadine09 (3. November 2016)

Son Scheiß. Typisch Deutschland...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (3. November 2016)

Mannomann


----------



## Burba (13. November 2016)

Bis es bei im Aufbaufred weiter geht...hab mir die Ikon gegönnt


----------



## nadine09 (13. November 2016)

Schick schick. Fährste die Schuhe schon mal Probe. Damit sie dann zu No2 wechseln?


----------



## Burba (13. November 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Schick schick. Fährste die Schuhe schon mal Probe. Damit sie dann zu No2 wechseln?


Nee, da kommen die 2,4er Ardent drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (13. November 2016)

Ach sooooo


----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

Ich hab da was, dazu passt der Titel des Freds perfekt...


----------



## Rommos (29. März 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich hab da was, dazu passt der Titel des Freds perfekt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 589259 Anhang anzeigen 589261 Anhang anzeigen 589262



Familienplanung ist bei dir definitiv abgeschlossen, oder?  Ich will mir da gar nix vorstellen....


----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Familienplanung ist bei dir definitiv abgeschlossen, oder?  Ich will mir da gar nix vorstellen....


 das auch...aber ist ein Prototyp, fahr ihn Probe...der nächste wird auch etwas Flex kriegen.
Aber sonst gilt: ist er zu hart, bist du zu weich...


----------



## Rommos (29. März 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> das auch...aber ist ein Prototyp, fahr ihn Probe...der nächste wird auch etwas Flex kriegen.
> Aber sonst gilt: ist er zu hart, bist du zu weich...



...na ja, die Härte wäre es gar nicht so, eher so dünnste Kanten in Gegenden.....


----------



## gpzmandel (29. März 2017)

Zu dem Sattel fällt mir gerade das Video ein.


----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...na ja, die Härte wäre es gar nicht so, eher so dünnste Kanten in Gegenden.....


beim Fahren ist alles gut...ich mach mir aber schon etwas Gedanken über einen eventuellen Sturz...


----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Zu dem Sattel fällt mir gerade das Video ein.


herrlich fies, leider darf man sowas in D nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...na ja, die Härte wäre es gar nicht so, eher so dünnste Kanten in Gegenden.....


So ruhig wie das Rad bewegt wird, kann da nichts passieren [emoji12] 

Ich bin mal in einer sehr steilen Abfahrt auf die hintere Kante meines Fizik Kurve Chamelion in ungünstiger Position aufgelaufen...war sehr schmerzhaft. 




Das stelle ich mir bei dem Sattel noch etwas schmerzhafter vor...ist aber bestimmt schön leicht. [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. April 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich hab da was, dazu passt der Titel des Freds perfekt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 589259 Anhang anzeigen 589261 Anhang anzeigen 589262


Erinnert mich an den Pluma Sattel von Steinbach/Gipiemme.


----------



## Joobxx (3. April 2017)

Habe letztens ein Raleight Titanal (in gelb Schwarz) auf dem Flohmarkt gesehen. Hätte ich das für 80 Teuro kaufen sollen?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. April 2017)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Habe letztens ein Raleight Titanal (in gelb Schwarz) auf dem Flohmarkt gesehen. Hätte ich das für 80 Teuro kaufen sollen?


Das sind doch die Räder, die alle früh oder später brechen, oder?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. April 2017)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Habe letztens ein Raleight Titanal (in gelb Schwarz) auf dem Flohmarkt gesehen. Hätte ich das für 80 Teuro kaufen sollen?


Du meinst sicher ein Raleigh Titan. Titanal Rahmen gab es nie von Raleigh.


----------



## Joobxx (3. April 2017)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher ein Raleigh Titan. Titanal Rahmen gab es nie von Raleigh.


ja, genau. Und ist das Günstig oder verlorenes Geld? Der gesammtzustand was mittel.


----------



## Burba (9. April 2017)

passend zum Sattel nen Lenker...


 



bin selbst erstaunt, dass der Sattel gut geht...als ich ihn das erste Mal in der Hand hatte, dacht ich noch UNFAHRBAR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (10. April 2017)

Sehr Stimmig mein Lieber, sehr stimmig. Ich bin für die Meldung zum BdW!!!

Aber dann nochmal mit Bildern in Farbneutraler Umgebung [emoji13] sonst kommen die grünen Elemente nicht zur Geltung


----------



## Burba (10. April 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Sehr Stimmig mein Lieber, sehr stimmig. Ich bin für die Meldung zum BdW!!!
> 
> Aber dann nochmal mit Bildern in Farbneutraler Umgebung [emoji13] sonst kommen die grünen Elemente nicht zur Geltung


Ich glaub, da geht nur Mtb...
Ja, lässt sich gut tarnen zur Zeit


----------



## Rommos (10. April 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da geht nur Mtb...
> Ja, lässt sich gut tarnen zur Zeit



Nein Jens, mach ruhig 

Mein SSP-CX hat´s ja auch geschafft  haben zwar dann ein paar doof/erstaunt/verwirrt kommentiert - aber da stehen wir drüber


----------



## Burba (10. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Nein Jens, mach ruhig
> 
> Mein SSP-CX hat´s ja auch geschafft  haben zwar dann ein paar doof/erstaunt/verwirrt kommentiert - aber da stehen wir drüber


ok, dann mach ich mal Fotos und warte ab, bis du es mit deinem 26+ geschafft hast...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. April 2017)

Joobxx schrieb:


> ja, genau. Und ist das Günstig oder verlorenes Geld? Der gesammtzustand was mittel.


Wäre sehr günstig gewesen.


----------



## Rommos (10. April 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> ok, dann mach ich mal Fotos und warte ab, bis du es mit deinem 26+ geschafft hast...


Mach Fotos und stell rein - muss nix abwarten...


----------



## Joobxx (10. April 2017)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Wäre sehr günstig gewesen.



fand ich auch, es sah auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Burba (14. April 2017)

mhm, ich nehm Nadines Vorschlag mal auf und hab es als BdW  eingestellt...


----------



## Rommos (14. April 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> mhm, ich nehm Nadines Vorschlag mal auf und hab es als BdW  eingestellt...


Schon "bearbeitet"


----------



## Burba (14. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schon "bearbeitet"


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. April 2017)

Nachdem ich den Versuch mit Plus-Reifen als für mich irrelevant beendet habe, stand ein Laufradsatz mit Hügi-Naben rum und schaute vorwurfsvoll...
also musste No.1 die Umgestaltung n+1 über sich ergehen lassen...




 



und da mir für den Gates-Antrieb Werkzeug fehlt, flog der raus und ein schön aufgearbeitete RaceFace Next kam endlich zum Zuge...


----------



## nadine09 (24. April 2017)

[emoji23][emoji1303] und wenn ich denke, du hast alles durchprobiert, verblüffst du mich mit neuen Ideen. Die polierte Race Face kommt gut. Die polierten Felgen sind wie immer Geschmacksache [emoji23]


----------



## Burba (25. April 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> [emoji23][emoji1303] und wenn ich denke, du hast alles durchprobiert, verblüffst du mich mit neuen Ideen. Die polierte Race Face kommt gut. Die polierten Felgen sind wie immer Geschmacksache [emoji23]


----------



## herrundmeister (25. April 2017)

Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## Burba (25. April 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Welche Felgen sind das?


Velocity Dually...


----------



## herrundmeister (25. April 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> Velocity Dually...


Danke Dir


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2017)

Hatte lange keine Lust mehr...
aber es passiert immer noch was...
k.A., ob hier noch jemand reinschaut...

mal Vorher-Nachher-Fotos






 

das Bike war mir zu grün geworden, also mal wieder fleißiges Teiletauschen zwischen meinen Bikes (hoch lebe die Teilekompatibilität). Neu sind 42er Reifen und ich hab nach sieben recht zufriedenen Jahren auf Gatesantrieb verzichtet, mir ging auf den Geist, dass die Änderung der Übersetzung extrem aufwendig ist...


----------



## musiclust (14. Dezember 2017)

Vorher sah es m. M. nach besser aus.


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2017)

musiclust schrieb:


> Vorher sah es m. M. nach besser aus.


Du bist nicht der Erste, der das so sieht, @singletrailer67 findet das auch...
Für mich ist die Kiste jetzt fast perfekt...(allerdings fang ich grad an, nachzudenken, ob ich die Lenker wieder zurücktausche, DAS könnte noch etwas besser sein...)
Ein Hoch auf den individuellen Geschmack (sonst würden wir alle das Gleiche fahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2017)

An sich find ich es so auch cool - aaaabeeeer Gates in schwarz wäre besser und vor allem andere Reifen (also Reflex geht ja gar nicht)


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> An sich find ich es so auch cool - aaaabeeeer Gates in schwarz wäre besser und vor allem andere Reifen (also Reflex geht ja gar nicht)


Gates wär hier optisch natürlich passend, aber ist für meine Schrauberfähigkeiten zu speziell, aber mal ne schwarze Kette...mhm
Und das sind typische Soda-Reifen, die aber unerwartet so gut laufen, dass sie noch bleiben dürfen...außerdem ist grad Geld alle
hab auch ohne größere Projekte haufen Kohle für allen möglichen Kram (Laufradsätze, Skinwall-Reifen, Titanspider, Kassette, ovales Kb usw.) verballert...Unit Nr.3 und Vigmos No.4 (das mittlerweile einer Freundin gehört) sind grad in Umarbeitung, Vigmos No.1 ist fertig (na ja, wie immer...vorläufig). 
Muss mal gutes Wetter abwarten, um paar Fotos zu machen...


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. Dezember 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> ... und das sind typische Soda-Reifen, die aber unerwartet so gut laufen, dass sie noch bleiben dürfen...



Hi,

kann ich bei den Marathon Supreme absolut verstehen, ich finde die auch top: Super wenig Rollwiderstand, geschmeidiges Abrollverhalten... für Asphalt und Feldwege eine tolle Wahl. Und ohne den doofen Reflexstreifen gibt es die Supremes ja leider nicht.


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2017)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich bei den Marathon Supreme absolut verstehen, ich finde die auch top: Super wenig Rollwiderstand, geschmeidiges Abrollverhalten... für Asphalt und Feldwege eine tolle Wahl. Und ohne den doofen Reflexstreifen gibt es die Supremes ja leider nicht.


Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich den Streifen hier gar nicht so unpassend find...bricht etwas das Nur-Schwarz von Rädern und Reifen auf und findet sich farblich im Titan wieder...


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2017)

No.4 ist verkauft, hab jetzt aber trotzdem noch nen neuen Laufradsatz verbaut...
27,5 steht der Kiste besser...


----------



## Joobxx (16. Dezember 2017)

Sehr Schick,und ich schaue gerne deine Räder an die sind so schön Edel, ich schaue immer nach solchen Rahmen habe aber noch nichts passendes (€) gefunden. Irgendwann mal........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (16. Dezember 2017)

Na klar les ich hier mit [emoji849]...was isn das für ne Frage?!


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Na klar les ich hier mit [emoji849]...was isn das für ne Frage?!


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2017)

Hab mal den Titel des Freds erweitert, damit meine Units hier auch rein passen...

Unit Nr.1 ist Geschichte, hab es demontiert und den Rahmen verkauft...





Unit Nr.2 hat die grünen Tune-Sachen bekommen (aus Vigmos No.3 oben), hab grad kein Foto...

hier Unit Nr.3...











zufällig lagen bei den Jungs in "meinem" Laden ein paar riesengroße, grelle Kona-Pedale rum, die hier super passen...


----------



## Burba (2. März 2019)

Mhm, hab den Fred hier völlig vergessen...inzwischen sind Räder gegangen und gekommen und keines von denen, die noch da sind, sieht noch so aus wie Ende '17...
werd mal Stück für Stück hier zeigen...
...hab erst mal meinen eigenen Fred durchgelesen, damit ich nicht zu sehr wiederhole...

No.1: das Radl verträgt jede Laufradgröße, begonnen mit 700c x 32, dann unter anderem 29 x 2,1, 27,5 x 2,25...(Varianten im Fotoalbum)
gut gefallen (und über ein Jahr gefahren) haben 26 x 2,3





da ich den Laufradsatz aber anderweitig verwenden wollte und ich den Carbonlaufradsatz rumstehen hatte, kam der, die schmale Gabel (ursprünglich aus No.3) und 40er Kenda-Reifen hier rein...








Und wieder mal (wie schon so oft ) passt super


----------



## Burba (3. März 2019)

No.2: ein ewiges On/Off... 2014 als Ersatz für ein geklautes Kona Honzo aufgebaut,





Anfang 2015 umgebaut,





Ende 2015 verkauft...Ende 2016 zurückgekauft,
neu aufgebaut...





aber irgenwie bin ich wieder nicht warm geworden damit.
Hab zwar im Sommer 2018 schöne Touren im Lausitzer Bergland gemacht...











aber es wurde nix. Und da ich eh weg bin von Federgabel und 29" ging der Rahmen wieder weg.


----------



## Burba (4. März 2019)

No.3: Auch hier wird ewig dran rum-verbessert...

gleich mit Rahmenöffnung für Gates geplant und erstmal mit "Restekiste" aufgebaut, da Rahmen/Gabel durch die etwas spezielleren Wünsche "etwas" teurer waren als sonst.





Über paar Zwischenstufen wurde es mal BdW...





da war es mir aber schon zu grün geworden und Gates nervte mich auch (man kann nicht einfach mal die Übersetzung ändern).





So blieb es bis Ende letzten Jahres. Dann hingen in "meinem" Laden ein paar WTB Horizon und zuhause ein 27,5er Laufradsatz rum...





das erforderte zwar ne neue Gabel (die alte wanderte in No.1, siehe oben), aber nun ist es perfekt (bis auf weiteres).


----------



## Burba (5. März 2019)

No.4: Abweichend zu meinen anderen Rädern als Schaltungsbike geplant, daher keine horizontalen Ausfallenden. Und da mir Elox langweilig geworden war, mal Farbe am Rahmen (eigentlich war ne schöne Teillackierung geplant, aber der Lackierer hat gekniffen, da wurden es nur Banderolen) und sonst silber/titan...





wie immer ein paar Zwischenvarianten, unter anderem mein erster Plus-Versuch





da muss ich mich mal selbst zitieren...



Burba schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Versuch mit Plus-Reifen als für mich irrelevant beendet habe....



war wohl den Reifen geschuldet, mittlerweile ist 26+ mein Lieblingsformat...

Dann das Bike für ne Freundin umgestaltet und an sie verkauft...



 

im Herbst 18 bekam ich es ungefahren zurück und, wusste nicht recht was damit anzufangen und hab mal die herumstehenden Originallaufräder meines 2017er Units reingehalten...Passt!





Auseinandergenommen, zu Vigmos zur Überarbeitung geschickt (einen Geburtsfehler, den Steuerwinkel von 74 Grad, beseitigen und dabei auch gleich das Oberrohr kürzen). Ende Februar war es wieder da, zusammengebaut...





schon ganz nett, aber... hab ein paar Cruiserreifen 26 x 3,0 fürs blaue Unit gekauft (die da verbauten WTB Ranger nerven irgendwie), beim Auspacken festgestellt, dass die allenfalls 2,8er sind, auf vorhandene 26er Laufräder gezogen, noch die orangen Bowdenzüge runter geschmissen und...





es passt wie Arsch auf Eimer (auch hier bis auf weiteres )


----------



## -zor- (6. März 2019)

sehr geil... nur die Pedalen würde ich auch noch tauschen


----------



## Burba (6. März 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> sehr geil... nur die Pedalen würde ich auch noch tauschen


Danke 
Ja, die Pedale können eventuell irritieren, sollen aber als Farbklecks das Titan/Silber/Schwarz auflockern...


----------



## Burba (6. März 2019)

Titan ist abgearbeitet, jetzt Stahl...
Unit Nr.1: 2011 mein erstes "richtiges" MTB... 




 

aber war erst war ich doch überfordert von Starrgabel und einem Gang...also wurde Ver-Rohlofft + Federgabel.



 
Die Rohloff wanderte ein Jahr später in mein Honzo, Federgabel blieb länger, es wurde sogar noch ne schwarze Sid, die dann in meiner No.2 landete. Seitdem SSP und starr, bis hierhin...



 
Da ich aus irgendeinem Grund noch einen 2012er Unitrahmen gekauft hatte, hab ich Rahmen/Gabel Ende 2017 verkauft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonky (7. März 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> passend zum Sattel nen Lenker...
> Anhang anzeigen 592681 Anhang anzeigen 592683
> 
> bin selbst erstaunt, dass der Sattel gut geht...als ich ihn das erste Mal in der Hand hatte, dacht ich noch UNFAHRBAR



Moin Jens!
Ist der Lenker auch von Vigmos? Diese Bullmoose Lenker haben es mir gerade irgendwie angetan...

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Burba (7. März 2019)

zonky schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> Ist der Lenker auch von Vigmos? Diese Bullmoose Lenker haben es mir gerade irgendwie angetan...
> 
> Grüße
> Chris


Hallo Chris,
so ist es, hab ich mir auch von Vigmos bauen lassen...
(ich würd ihn eventuell abgeben...)


----------



## zonky (7. März 2019)

Lass uns das mal bei einem kühlen Getränk erörtern


----------



## Burba (7. März 2019)

Gerne...vielleicht Samstag im RdS?


----------



## Burba (11. März 2019)

Unit Nr.2: Da ich fand, dass der 2012er Rahmen der beste war (tolles Mattorange, noch 1/1/8 Steuerrohr und kein Knick im Unterrohr), hab ich mir 2016 nen zweiten gekauft und als mein erstes Plus-Bike aufgebaut...






 
War dann aber noch nicht überzeugend, also noch paar Varianten...



 

 
War der vorletzte Versuch, Rahmen Größe M zu fahren. Fühle mich nicht recht wohl drauf, also im Herbst 2018 auseinander gepflückt und verkauft.


----------



## Burba (12. März 2019)

Unit Nr.3: Rahmen gleich mal bestellt, als der Ende 2014 rauskam...dann im Laden liegen lassen, da andere Projekte. Bin dann im Herbst 2017 bei Ebay über ne Gabel aus nem Marin Pine Mountain gestolpert, hab sie gekauft, hatte aber kein Bike, in das ne tapered reinging...also wurde der Unitrahmen wieder aktuell...erst 29", dann 27,5...





Die Gabel war zwar farblich toll, mir aber zu wuchtig in dem Rahmen Größe S, hab dann mal bei Danny (Vigmos) vorbeigeschaut und mir eine Titangabel mitgenommen. Die Maringabel wird grad in nem Projekt von @ imkreisdreher  verwendet (bin schon gespannt, was er da baut). 
Hab dann wieder bisschen experimentiert...







und bin derzeit auf 47er WTB Horizon "gräwelnd" unterwegs (noch ohne Foto)


----------



## Burba (13. März 2019)

Unit Nr.4; Der erste, für Plus ausgelegte Jahrgang, stand in "meinem" Laden, irgendwas störte mich aber...
Hatte dank @Rommos schon länger 26+ im Auge ...und nach einem sinnlosen Versuch mit einem Humuhumu im Herbst 2018 hab ich mal 26er Laufräder in den Unitrahmen gehalten und das passte! Damit war auch klar , was mich gestört hatte, die 27,5er Plusräder waren optisch zu groß für den Rahmen in S (jedenfalls für mich).  Also Unit und 3,0er WTB Ranger gekauft, umgebaut und fertig. Vermutlich werden an diesem Bike mal keine größeren Umbauten erfolgen.



 

 


War damit im Februar auf Sylt, Unit Nr.3 war auch mit...


----------



## Burba (14. März 2019)

Und dann waren da noch zweimal Kona Humuhumu: das erste sofort nach Erscheinen im Herbst 2014 gekauft. Und diesmal gleich in der richtigen Größe...





natürlich paarmal umgerüstet...







und dann dummerweise in der Familie weitergegeben, an nen (nun EX)Schwiegersohn...


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2019)

Die Bilder von Sylt sind sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (16. März 2019)

Und dann war da noch das zweite Humuhumu... da ich mich über das Weggeben des ersten grämte, hab ich sofort zugeschlagen, als eines im Angebot war. Leider Größe M, (ich weiß doch, dass mir das nicht recht passt ) aufgebaut, probegefahren...







auseinandergebaut, weiterverkauft. So kurz ist noch nie ein Bike geblieben.


----------



## Burba (19. März 2019)

Nachtrag...
Mir flog etwas zu, was ziemlich anders ist...nicht mal Stahl oder Titan. Aber macht Spaß 









Hab erst mal paar Teile getauscht, Lenker, Sattel und Reifen. Leider passt hinten nur 2,25. Dass die Farbe der Reifen sehr gut zu den goldfarbenen Anbauteilen passt, ist Zufall. Online sahen die nach normalem Gummi aus...


----------



## Burba (10. Juni 2020)

mal wieder bisschen updaten hier...

No.1 war vor nem Jahr so unterwegs





war aber auf Dauer nix, am besten läuft es so





ist auch ne super Farbgestaltung (für mich)
allerdings hatte der hintere Reifen bei ner Tour plötzlich keine Lust mehr, auf der Felge zu bleiben (eine riesige schwarze Beule wuchs und störte doch etwas), irgendwie kam plötzlich ein Paket mit rotbraunen Gravelkings, die verbaute Segmentgabel stört mich an diesem Bike...
also:









und da die verbaute Kurbel einen Totalschaden hatte, gab es noch ne schöne alte Forged





die hat nen interessanten Farbstich, vermutlich war sie im Original mal purple und ist total ausgebleicht, sieht aber super aus...
dis is aber nur ein Zwischenstadium... ich lass mir ne Gabel in klassischem Look bauen  und bestell neue Fat Frank...

blöd, wenn man einen Laufradsatz zuviel hat, zwingt zu wiederholten Umbauten (oder ich brauch noch nen Rahmen ???)


----------



## ArSt (10. Juni 2020)

Ah Jens, jetzt sehe ich gerade bei Dir wie ich meine alten Aest-Pedale wieder etwas schöner machen könnte: 






Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden,
Armin.


----------



## Burba (11. Juni 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ah Jens, jetzt sehe ich gerade bei Dir wie ich meine alten Aest-Pedale wieder etwas schöner machen könnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach du hast auch noch welche...   
schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt


----------



## ArSt (11. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, dass es die schon noch gibt: https://german.alibaba.com/product-...-magnesium-alloy-bike-pedals-60516201167.html
Ich habe allerdings auch noch ein paar im Hochregal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Juni 2020)

uff, ab 50 Paar is doch bisschen viel


----------



## ArSt (12. Juni 2020)

Naja, bei Dir kann man nie wissen ... 
Hier auch einzeln: https://german.alibaba.com/product-...spm=a2700.md_de_DE.deiletai6.9.6ba22ca0dOZF7B


----------



## Burba (13. Juni 2020)

ich hab da die Carbonlaufräder...in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn gekauft
mal hier probiert





das war ganz witzig (Units machen einfach alles mit)





so ging es ganz gut, ich mag aber 29er nicht mehr





dann mal hier





irgendwie ist nix recht...

am besten sind sie wohl hier aufgehoben


----------



## Burba (12. Juli 2020)

hab bisschen in der Kiste gekramt und noch nen gemütlichen Sattel gefunden...
nu is er mit nen paar silbernen Teilen an mein Minivelo gewandert...









eigentlich geht Bauxit ja gar nicht  
aber ich bin ruhiger geworden und muss nicht gleich was aus Titan bauen lassen...?


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> eigentlich geht Bauxit ja gar nicht
> aber ich bin ruhiger geworden und muss nicht gleich was aus Titan bauen lassen...?




...mir würde ja ein Minivelo in Stahl schon reichen, so was wie das Velo Orange Neutrino ? aber ist jetzt auch nicht der Schnapper, und irgendwie find ich so gar keine Begründung, nicht mal ansatzweise


----------



## Burba (12. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...mir würde ja ein Minivelo in Stahl schon reichen, so was wie das Velo Orange Neutrino ? aber ist jetzt auch nicht der Schnapper, und irgendwie find ich so gar keine Begründung, nicht mal ansatzweise


dis hab ich auch schon gesehen, gefällt mir...
aber wenn ich ich könnte, dann was in halbfat  
hab in nem Cruisershop Reifen in 20x3,0 gesehen....
und wozu brauchts hier nen Grund außer haben wollen


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> dis hab ich auch schon gesehen, gefällt mir...
> aber wenn ich ich könnte, dann was in halbfat
> hab in nem Cruisershop Reifen in 20x3,0 gesehen....
> und wozu brauchts hier nen Grund außer haben wollen


n+1 wird halt schwierig wenn n schon im 2stelligen Bereich ist ?


----------



## Burba (13. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> n+1 wird halt schwierig wenn n schon im 2stelligen Bereich ist ?


is klar...aber schon schön, wenn man solche "Probleme" hat...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> n+1 wird halt schwierig wenn n schon im 2stelligen Bereich ist ?



Gibt's denn noch Leute, die 1stellig aufgestellt sind? ??


----------



## Burba (15. Juli 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gibt's denn noch Leute, die 1stellig aufgestellt sind? ??


jupp...bei mir sind es sechs
für ein siebentes bräuchte es nur einen Rahmen 
aber ich hau mir auf die Finger, ist eh eng im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. August 2020)

es entwickelt sich...
vorher:





jetzt:








cremefarbene Fat Frank sind unterwegs...


----------



## Rommos (13. August 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> es entwickelt sich...
> 
> ....cremefarbene Fat Frank sind unterwegs...



...wobei ich die DTH schon als sehr gut passend empfinde  ? 

Und die Gabel ist ein Traum


----------



## Burba (14. August 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...wobei ich die DTH schon als sehr gut passend empfinde  ?
> 
> Und die Gabel ist ein Traum


ja, die Gabel ist ein Treffer...hab auch wieder drauf bestanden, dass der Dom den gleichen Durchmesser hat wie das Steuerrohr...

die Reifen sind nicht schlecht, aber an dem Bike soll so wenig Schwarz wie möglich...
und die Fat Frank sind halt etwas fetter...


----------



## Burba (19. August 2020)

so, nu mit Fat Frank...







nu ist an dem Radl erst mal Ruhe...aber nu ist der 27,5er Laufradsatz übrig und jammert... 
aber da kann ich ne Weile weg hören...
denn wenn ich großes Pech habe, steht bald was fatteres ins Haus


----------



## Burba (29. August 2020)

ich hatte Pech


----------



## Rommos (29. August 2020)

...ein hartes Los....?


----------



## Burba (1. September 2020)

No.4 hat einen kräftigen Farbtupfer bekommen. Die Titankurbel ist ans Pug gewandert, die orangen Riesenpedale in die Restekiste...


----------



## Burba (2. September 2020)

Familienzuwachs...







dafür ist das Minivelo gegangen


----------



## dominik_sp (9. September 2020)

Ich muss mir auch mal Reifen mit dieser Farbe besorgen.

Jedoch mit etwas mehr Stoppeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. September 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ich muss mir auch mal Reifen mit dieser Farbe besorgen.
> 
> Jedoch mit etwas mehr Stoppeln ?


hab ich doch grad irgendwo gesehen von surly...


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2020)

mein Neuzugang war zwei Wochen auf Sylt und hat gepasst wie A.... auf Eimer...





















find grad nix, was noch zu ändern wäre...


----------



## Preme (6. Oktober 2020)

Da passts auch richtig hin


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2020)

Preme schrieb:


> Da passts auch richtig hin


seltsamerweise war ich wohl der einzige da...


----------



## Rommos (6. Oktober 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> seltsamerweise war ich wohl der einzige da...


...gibt halt einfach kein Fatbike von Porsche , Mercedes & Co. - also nix standesgemäßes für den selbsteingebürgerten Neu-Sylter...


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2020)

So langsam muss ich mir nen neuen Titel für den Fred überlegen, das mit dem Titan wird immer weniger...

vorher...




jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. November 2020)

ich habs schon wieder umgebaut  (schrauben hat ja auch was therapeutisches )
durch die kurze Carbongabel war das Tretlager doch "etwas" tief...also wieder die Titangabel rein, dafür die 26 Zöller aus der No.1 rein gebaut...und Lenker und Vorbau getauscht. Und noch nen C17 besorgt, ist für mich der beste Sattel...


----------



## Burba (14. November 2020)

nu brauchte No.1 ja andere Räder, ist aber zum Glück noch was da...





aber dis wars noch nicht recht...







die Onza und ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau.. nu isses jut (bis zum nächsten Mal )


----------



## Burba (19. März 2021)

mal meinen eigenen Fred vervollständigen...
das Pugsey hat am Sylter Strand Spaß gemacht. Dass ich hier im Berliner Umland mit vollfat nicht viel anfangen kann und der etwas zu lange Rahmen mich auf Dauer ärgern wird, konnt ich mir schon beim Kauf denken, aber...
haben wollen!! 

Nu hab ich mir ein Paar 26x3,0 hinlegen wollen, bevor die Größe ganz aus ist. Und ich hab nen schönen Carbonlenker von Origin8 mit angenehmem Backsweep...




nu macht die Kiste wieder Spaß...


----------



## Burba (20. März 2021)

na nun lagen die 3,8er rum...🤔
ich könnt ja mal...





passt...ganz knapp 
kann nur nicht auf die beiden größten Ritzel schalten, dann schleift die Kette am Reifen...egal...soll keine Dauerlösung sein.
hab den Eindruck, dass die Reifen auf den relativ schmalen Felgen besser laufen...


----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich werd die Pedale probieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 368476


Wo gibt es die Pedalen?

MfG Grassi


----------



## ArSt (25. März 2021)

Die hatte Vigmos nachgearbeitet und gab es mal da: https://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-165g?___store=default
Im Moment leider nur in größerer Stückzahl hier erhältlich: https://german.alibaba.com/product-...-magnesium-alloy-bike-pedals-60516201167.html


----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Die hatte Vigmos nachgearbeitet und gab es mal da: https://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-165g?___store=default
> Im Moment leider nur in größerer Stückzahl hier erhältlich: https://german.alibaba.com/product-...-magnesium-alloy-bike-pedals-60516201167.html


Okay danke.


----------



## BQuark (25. März 2021)

Diese Aest Pedale haben eine Fehlkonstruktion. Dort sitzen auf der Achse drei kleine Industrielager nebeneinander und die Pedale fangen sehr schnell an zu knacken.


----------



## ArSt (25. März 2021)

Meine knacken noch nicht. Sind aber erst sieben Jahre alt.
Es stimmt aber, sind drei Kugellager:


----------



## Burba (25. März 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Die hatte Vigmos nachgearbeitet und gab es mal da: https://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-165g?___store=default
> Im Moment leider nur in größerer Stückzahl hier erhältlich: https://german.alibaba.com/product-...-magnesium-alloy-bike-pedals-60516201167.html


ui da warste aber fix 



BQuark schrieb:


> Diese Aest Pedale haben eine Fehlkonstruktion. Dort sitzen auf der Achse drei kleine Industrielager nebeneinander und die Pedale fangen sehr schnell an zu knacken.


nö, kann ich auch nicht zustimmen...hab zwei Paar im Einsatz, laufen seit Jahren gut... ab und zu möchte die Mutter (rechts auf dem Foto von ArST) aber mal dezent nachgezogen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

Gibt es Alternativen sub 200g am besten aus Titan???


----------



## ArSt (25. März 2021)

Aus Titan kenne ich nur jenes: http://www.vpcomponents.com/product/blade/
Sieht mir aber für einen 90kg-Mensch schon etwas zu gichtig aus. Kostet auch richtig!
Und sub 200g würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Aus Titan kenne ich nur jenes: http://www.vpcomponents.com/product/blade/
> Sieht mir aber für einen 90kg-Mensch schon etwas zu gichtig aus. Kostet auch richtig!
> Und sub 200g würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.


Sehen aber edel aus. 
Ja gut, aber selbst die 165g aest, haben keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Sollten also bei schlanken 90kg halten, meinst nicht?


----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

Preis steht doch gar nicht dabei 🤔


----------



## ArSt (25. März 2021)

Die hier sehen stabil aus: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-chance-ti-94-aufbaufaden.931434/post-17232050


Grassi schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber selbst die 165g aest, haben keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Sollten also bei schlanken 90kg halten, meinst nicht?


Irgendwo meine ich mal was von 90kg gelesen zu haben.
Ich traue hier den Titanachsen nicht, der Magnesium-Körper zerbröselt eh leicht. Die Aest gibt es übrigens auch wahlweise mit Stahlachse.


Grassi schrieb:


> Preis steht doch gar nicht dabei


Guckst Du: https://custom-junkies.com/vp-components-blade-ti-titanium-plattformpedale


----------



## Grassi (25. März 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Die hier sehen stabil aus: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-chance-ti-94-aufbaufaden.931434/post-17232050
> 
> Irgendwo meine ich mal was von 90kg gelesen zu haben.
> Ich traue hier den Titanachsen nicht, der Magnesium-Körper zerbröselt eh leicht. Die Aest gibt es übrigens auch wahlweise mit Stahlachse.
> ...


88-90kg ist absolut korrekt.
Titan ist halt nie billig, edel finde ich Sie aber allemal.
Die Schwarzen sind nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Burba (26. März 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen sub 200g am besten aus Titan???


ich hab Volltitanpedale liegen...allerdings schwer, weil aus dem Vollen gefräst


----------



## Grassi (26. März 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ich hab Volltitanpedale liegen...allerdings schwer, weil aus dem Vollen gefräst
> Anhang anzeigen 1235809


Ganz nett, für ein Klassiker!
Aber wir reden doch von Edel und um die 200g.


----------



## Burba (26. März 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Ganz nett, für ein Klassiker!
> Aber wir reden doch von Edel und um die 200g.


schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich werd die Pedale probieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 368476


Wow, wer macht die?


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

hellmachine schrieb:


> Wow, wer macht die?


Guck mal hier...werden unter diversen Namen gehandelt. 🤣









						161 gr/para Ultra-licht Titan Achse Fahrrad Pedal CNC Mountainbike Pedale Straße MTB 6 lager Seaded Magnesium Legierung körper BMX
					

161 gr/para Ultra-licht Titan Achse Fahrrad Pedal CNC Mountainbike Pedale Straße MTB 6 lager Seaded Magnesium Legierung körper BMX



					deu.grandado.com
				












						Titan Achse Fahrrad Pedale Ultraleicht 160g MTB Rennrad Pedale Magnesiumkörper  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Titan Achse Fahrrad Pedale Ultraleicht 160g MTB Rennrad Pedale Magnesiumkörper in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

@Burba 

Habe mir übrigens die 
VP Blade Ti​besorgt.


----------



## hellmachine (18. April 2021)

Ah ok, danke für die Infos 🙏


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> @Burba
> 
> Habe mir übrigens die
> VP Blade Ti​besorgt.


ah, die hatte @ArSt doch erwähnt...  
früher war ich auch in diesen Preisregionen unterwegs...
hat schon ne ganze Weile Spaß gemacht, wenn Geld nur ne untergeordnete Rolle spielt


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ah, die hatte @ArSt doch erwähnt...
> früher war ich auch in diesen Preisregionen unterwegs...
> hat schon ne ganze Weile Spaß gemacht, wenn Geld nur ne untergeordnete Rolle spielt


Es gibt nur ein Rad, wo die dran kommen. Bei den anderen reichen mir auch 50,-€ Pedalen. Also alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

So ein Plastik Rad kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Gibt nur noch Titan oder Stahl Rahmen.


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Rad, wo die dran kommen. Bei den anderen reichen mir auch 50,-€ Pedalen. Also alles gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 1253234Anhang anzeigen 1253236




man muss auch gönne könne 
(auch sich selbst)


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> man muss auch gönne könne
> (auch sich selbst)


Da hast Recht. 😉


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> So ein Plastik Rad kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Gibt nur noch Titan oder Stahl Rahmen.


na aber!


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Auch wenn es eigentlich hier nicht hingehört, hier mal meine zukünftige Alltagsschlampe. Ist ja gerade schwierig mit Anbauteilen.


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

ach hab den Fred mal umbenannt... viel Titan wirds bei mir nicht mehr geben...
aber dass Bikes kommen und gehen, dis wird wohl so bleiben...


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eigentlich hier nicht hingehört, hier mal meine zukünftige Alltagsschlampe. Ist ja gerade schwierig mit Anbauteilen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1253245Anhang anzeigen 1253246Anhang anzeigen 1253247


mach... solange du keinen eigenen Fred hast zeig ruhig


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> umbenannt...


Na du hast ja auch einige oder 🤷‍♂️

Pass auf, zum Verständnis. Ich baue gerade ohne jeglichen Zeitdruck mein Traum Titan Rad. So edel und leicht wie möglich.

Feier aber die Stahl HT's genauso.


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Na du hast ja auch einige oder 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Pass auf, zum Verständnis. Ich baue gerade ohne jeglichen Zeitdruck mein Traum Titan Rad. So edel und leicht wie möglich.
> 
> Feier aber die Stahl HT genauso.


ich weiß doch...
bin gespannt...
und ja, hab vier Titanen bauen lassen/auf- und umgebaut, ist ja im Fred zu sehen...drei hab ich noch


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ich weiß doch...
> bin gespannt...
> und ja, hab vier Titanen bauen lassen/auf- und umgebaut, ist ja im Fred zu sehen...drei hab ich noch


Kenn ich doch alle 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Hatte mir ja leider eingebildet so ein Titan Ding von der Stange würde meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Wenn man sich das 4x am Tag einredet, glaubt man dann dran. Bis man das Ergebnis dieser Abkürzung in der Hand hält und sich dann sagt, schon toll das Ding, aber nee, nicht toll genug. Wie konnte ich nur denken, man kommt um einen Custom/ Maßrahmen drumherum. 
Ist wohl Corona bedingt, da kommen so irrationale Ideen zustande.


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

ach und wegen gehen...



vor zwei Tagen noch im Einsatz, gestern zerpflückt, die Tage auf dem Weg nach Trier in ein neues Dasein...


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ach und wegen gehen...Anhang anzeigen 1253264
> vor zwei Tagen noch im Einsatz, gestern zerpflückt, die Tage auf dem Weg nach Trier in ein neues Dasein...


So wie ich dich unbekannterweise kenne, steht doch schon wieder was neues parat 😁


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Hatte mir ja leider eingebildet so ein Titan Ding von der Stange würde meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Wenn man sich das 4x am Tag einredet, glaubt man dann dran. Bis man das Ergebnis dieser Abkürzung in der Hand hält und sich dann sagt, schon toll das Ding, aber nee, nicht toll genug. Wie konnte ich nur denken, man kommt um einen Custom/ Maßrahmen drumherum.
> Ist wohl Corona bedingt, da kommen so irrationale Ideen zustande.


hab ich im anderen Fred verfolgt...das ist ein ewiger Lernprozess...
ich war bei jedem Bike, das fertig war, schon wieder an nem anderen Punkt und hätts am liebsten gleich wieder umgebaut...(hab ich ja meist auch )


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> So wie ich dich unbekannterweise kenne, steht doch schon wieder was neues parat 😁


im Kopf schon...


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> hab ich im anderen Fred verfolgt...das ist ein ewiger Lernprozess...
> ich war bei jedem Bike, das fertig war, schon wieder an nem anderen Punkt und hätts am liebsten gleich wieder umgebaut...(hab ich ja meist auch )


Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich mich 3 Jahre mit dem blöden Rahmen und unzähligen Herstellern beschäftigt habe und jetzt einfach aus trotz den Vogel Rahmen bestellt habe. Klar hätte ich es wissen müssen. Der nächste wird Endstufe. 🤭


----------



## ONE78 (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ach und wegen gehen...Anhang anzeigen 1253264
> vor zwei Tagen noch im Einsatz, gestern zerpflückt, die Tage auf dem Weg nach Trier in ein neues Dasein...


der LRS ist so gut!


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich mich 3 Jahre mit dem blöden Rahmen und unzähligen Herstellern beschäftigt habe und jetzt einfach aus trotz den Vogel Rahmen bestellt habe. Klar hätte ich es wissen müssen. Der nächste wird Endstufe. 🤭


mach mal... 
und mach nen Aufbaufred...


----------



## Grassi (18. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> mach mal...
> und mach nen Aufbaufred..


Genau das mache ich nicht, wird mir nämlich hier mit manchen Leute zu anstrengend. Ich habe ein Privat Thread, da wird alles besprochen. 
Werde dann mal ohne jeglichen Zwang, das Endergebnis vorstellen. 

Dauert aber leider noch, gibt ja allein Teile die eine Lieferzeit von 8 Monaten haben.
Wo soll das alles nur noch enden. 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> der LRS ist so gut!


der ist noch da...passt so leider in kein anderes meiner Bikes...also verticken oder umbauen...


----------



## ONE78 (18. April 2021)

mein knie ist leider aus dem singlespeedalter raus


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Genau das mache ich nicht, wird mir nämlich hier mit manchen Leute zu anstrengend. Ich habe ein Privat Thread, da wird alles besprochen.
> Werde dann mal ohne jeglichen Zwang, das Endergebnis vorstellen.
> 
> Dauert aber leider noch, gibt ja allein Teile die eine Lieferzeit von 8 Monaten haben.
> Wo soll das alles nur noch enden. 😕


oder so...
ja, ist grad etwas schwierig mit Teilen...


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mein knie ist leider aus dem singlespeedalter raus


schade...
ich müh mich redlich, dass meine alten Knochen das noch lange mitmachen..


----------



## Rommos (18. April 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mein knie ist leider aus dem singlespeedalter raus


Also hab auch keine guten Knie mehr, eines vor knapp 40 Jahren gut zerstört, da bin ich auch schon “auf der Felge unterwegs” - wenn man noch was machen kann, dann nur noch künstliches Gelenk.
Aber Ssp geht - freut mich jedesmal total 🤗


----------



## Burba (18. April 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also hab auch keine guten Knie mehr, eines vor knapp 40 Jahren gut zerstört, da bin ich auch schon “auf der Felge unterwegs” - wenn man noch was machen kann, dann nur noch künstliches Gelenk.
> Aber Ssp geht - freut mich jedesmal total 🤗


bei mir ähnlich...
und ich merk sofort, wenn ich zu wenig mache...dann gibsts aua als Warnsignal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1108946
> 
> No.4 hat einen kräftigen Farbtupfer bekommen. Die Titankurbel ist ans Pug gewandert, die orangen Riesenpedale in die Restekiste...


schöne Kurbel (die Forged sind meine Lieblingskurbeln),aber schreckliche Farbe  

nu hab ich mich endlich getraut, die mal zu baden...




und nur einen Becher Rotwein später ist der leichtere Teil recht gut geworden...




Roman hat für sowas sicher einen speziellen Wiskey


----------



## Rommos (23. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> schöne Kurbel (die Forged sind meine Lieblingskurbeln),aber schreckliche Farbe
> 
> nu hab ich mich endlich getraut, die mal zu baden...
> Anhang anzeigen 1256765
> ...


Nein, da bin ich abstinent bei sowas - eher vorher, damit ich auf so eine Idee komme 😂


----------



## Burba (23. April 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Nein, da bin ich abstinent bei sowas - eher vorher, damit ich auf so eine Idee komme 😂


oder so


----------



## Burba (24. April 2021)

ich probier bisschen mit der Fredüberschrift rum...


----------



## Burba (24. April 2021)

ginge sicher noch besser, aber reicht so... nu kanns mit nem Ovali wieder an No.4...


----------



## Burba (25. April 2021)

ja, ist ok so


----------



## Burba (25. April 2021)

ach so....




das Pugsey ist verkauft, die Laufräder noch da...hab sie erst beim Bikemarkt eingestellt, aber...
die Kombi aus 80er Felge + 3,0er Dirt Wizard hat riesen Spaß gemacht...
Im Unit war sogar Platz für die 3,8er Black Floyd...🧐
mhm

als mal wieder senile Bettflucht dran war, Räder ausgespeicht und auf die Suche nach Naben gegangen...
Hope ist nix auf dem Markt,
White Industries in purple hätt ich kriegen können (passt aber nicht zu hellblau und in der Preisklasse muss ich nicht mehr)
also profane DT 350 bestellt, ein Laden, der baut gefunden...soll nächste Woche fertig sein.


----------



## Burba (5. Mai 2021)

fertig...nu noch Felgenband besorgen


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2021)

gestern kam Päckchen...nu is der Spaß perfekt (bis zur nächsten blöden Idee)










ist auch genug Platz




läuft wie auf Schienen...
klar, Leichtbau ist anders, aber Gewicht interessiert mich immer weniger  
solange ich noch die Treppen damit hoch komme, isses leicht genug...


----------



## Burba (11. Mai 2021)

hab bisschen Farbe an No.4 gebracht...




und wenn Carbongabel, könnt ja auch Carbonlenker...🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grassi (12. Mai 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> hab bisschen Farbe an No.4 gebracht...
> Anhang anzeigen 1270095
> 
> und wenn Carbongabel, könnt ja auch Carbonlenker...🤔


Würde ich eigentlich nicht machen, passt irgendwie nicht zu deinen Konzepten. 

Leichtbau ist doch eh nicht dein Ziel. 

Was wiegen denn No. 1-4 ???


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Würde ich eigentlich nicht machen, passt irgendwie nicht zu deinen Konzepten.
> 
> Leichtbau ist doch eh nicht dein Ziel.
> 
> Was wiegen denn No. 1-4 ???


die Carbongabel hat mich im Bikemarkt angegrinst  und meine Segmentgabeln hab ich über, obwohl sie sich bewährt haben...
bei Carbonlenker zu Carbongabel gehts auch nicht um Gewicht, eher um Optik. Hab ja nen Origin8 mit schön Backsweep liegen... (außerdem kann ich auch den derzeitigen Lenker grad wieder nicht mehr sehen , der muss mal Pause haben...)
zu konkreten Gewichten kann ich mangels Waage nix sagen... an dein Wunschgewicht könnte No.3 ran kommen , die beiden anderen sind durch Brookssättel und fettere Laufräder eh relativ schwer...


----------



## Grassi (12. Mai 2021)

@Burba kannst mir mal die Seite oder Link schicken, wo die leichteste Ausbaustufe von No. 3 war ! Dann gucke ich mal, wie weit oder nah es an meinem aktuellen Projekt ist.

DANKE 🤗
MfG Grassi


----------



## Burba (13. Mai 2021)

klar, guck mal ins Fotoalbum: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75744 
da sollten die wesentlichen Varianten drin sein
oder hier unten in mein BdW (oh, da ist nur noch Text )
da ließe sich wohl überall noch Gewicht sparen...


----------



## Grassi (13. Mai 2021)

Sieht schon ganz krass wild aus. 😉


----------



## Burba (13. Mai 2021)

Grassi schrieb:


> Sieht schon ganz krass wild aus. 😉



und mach riesen Spaß


----------



## Burba (31. März 2022)

bei meinem neuen Projekt ruht der See still...

aber das letzte Kona wurde grad verklunkert...



Erst nur feine Dreizöller ...






nun konsequenter...




und jetzt grad noch so ein langes Viech dran um die Sitzposition wieder zu normalisieren 🤪
(ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich den nochmal irgendwie gebrauchen könnt... ist viiiel zu lang und liegt seit 2010 in der Kiste)


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2022)

nun passiert doch mal was...


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2022)

das isses nu...


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2022)

nach dem 130er Pinurkel (s.o.) mal nur 90 mm und -17°... besser!


----------



## feedyourhead (21. Juli 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1519300
> nach dem 130er Pinurkel (s.o.) mal nur 90 mm und -17°... besser!


Das schaut wirklich super skurril aus  

... Und wieso find ich sowas im Cross Country Racing Forum


----------



## Burba (22. Juli 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das schaut wirklich super skurril aus
> 
> ... Und wieso find ich sowas im Cross Country Racing Forum


die ganze Kiste ist etwas eigen... und macht riesen Spaß 😁

blätter mal zum Anfang... vor sieben Jahren hat mein Kram da hin gepasst 😉


----------



## Burba (24. Juli 2022)

Mal aktueller Stand...







hab noch orange Hope Scheiben verbaut, fürs "Farbkonzept" hellblau/orange...


----------



## Burba (24. Juli 2022)

ach... solche Buddelkisten gibt's hier in der Prignitz reichlich 



und das ging noch, es hatte etwas geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

